# Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008



## worker_one (10. April 2008)

Da ja doch einige, mich eingeschlossen, in der nächsten Zeit auf die Insel wollen, wäre es hilfreich, wenn hier die Rückkehrer mal ihre Fänge aus Brandung und Boot, sowie ein paar Infos zu Angelstelle und Tiefe posten würden.

Also haut rein. 

PS: Nur noch 1 Woche bis #:....:m


----------



## wallek (10. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Tcha,
genaue angaben kann ich dir erst nächsten Samstag gebeb wenn ich wieder zurück bin!!!!


----------



## elranchero (10. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auch schon gespannt...wie es läuft zur Zeit. Wir fahren Pfingsten hin.....na dann legt mal los, mit den Megafangberichten.

So wie im Anhang sollte es dieses Jahr nicht abgehen...wir wollen uns doch richtig verausgaben:vik:


----------



## worker_one (10. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Ja, letztes Jahr war das Wetter echt oberporno. 
War zwar schön, nur zum fischen scheixxe...:g


----------



## worker_one (13. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

*schieb*

Gibts was neues?|kopfkrat


----------



## murgtäler (14. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo alle LL Freunde,#h
 ist jemand aus LL zurück u. kann berichten.
 Wetter:
 Dorsche:
 gefangen mit:
 Tiefe:
  usw.
 über eure Berichte würde ich mich freuen.

 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## murgtäler (14. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



murgtäler schrieb:


> Hallo alle LL Freunde,#h
> ist jemand aus LL zurück u. kann berichten.
> Wetter:
> Dorsche:
> ...


 
 gibts doch nicht, dass keiner auf LL war#q
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## worker_one (14. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Bei unserem Vermieter in Ristinge soll ein Gast ne Mefo von über 8!!!Kg gefangen haben.
Wie gesagt soll....angeblich auch mit Foto bei Angelcentrum aber auf der Homepage steht noch nix.|bigeyes
Wenn ich nähere Info habe, geb ich Bescheid...#h


----------



## Michael Horn (15. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,

bin auch schon ganz nervös. Freitag in einer Woche gehts los. Daher wäre es toll, wenn jemand ein paar Tips loslassen könnte. Bestimmt war doch schon jemand auf LL und kann berichten!

GRuß Michael


----------



## murgtäler (15. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Michael,
 ich wünsche dir auf jeden fall gutes Wetter u.
 viele Dorsche u. lasst uns noch was übrig|supergri 
 Wenn ich so die letzten Berichte gelesen habe, sollen
 die Dorsche ja so um 20m - 35m stehen. Bin ja mal auf deinen
 Bericht gespannt.Ist schon komisch, dass letzte Woche
 niemand aus LL zurück kam u. berichtet was geht.#c
 Vieleicht haben wir ja nächste Woche mehr Glück.
 noch 25 Tage bis LL

 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Mootz (15. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin wir fahren am Samstag los, stelle dann mal einen Bericht rein.
Schöne Woche noch und Petri Heil 
Mootz


----------



## worker_one (15. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Wir auch...wo fahrt ihr hin?


----------



## Stefan W. (16. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Wir (zu zweit) waren letzte Woche auf Langeland.
Das Wetter war gut, wir konnten von Sonntag bis Donnerstag 
jeden Tag mit dem Boot raus. Die Dorsche standen 
sehr tief (30-36m). Wir haben es in allen Tiefen versucht von 
10-25m war kein Dorsch anzutreffen. Was uns echt in den 
Wahnsinn getrieben hat war die heftige Strömung von fast 
durchgehend 5 kmh. Wir hatten echt Probleme mit den
Pilkern die in unserer Kiste waren auf Grund zu Kommen.
Wir haben nicht viele gefangen, dafür aber gute, keine Kleinen.


----------



## Rohrbacher (16. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Stefan,

das hört sich ja nicht so gut an, wo ward ihr denn auf Langeland?

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## worker_one (16. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Wir (zu zweit) waren letzte Woche auf Langeland.
> Das Wetter war gut, wir konnten von Donnerstag bis
> Sonntag jeden Tag mit dem Boot raus. Die Dorsche standen
> sehr tief (30-36m). Wir haben es in allen Tiefen versucht von
> ...



Danke für die Info...#6
Wo war ihr denn und mit welchen Pilkergewichten hab ihr es versucht?


----------



## Stefan W. (16. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Wir waren in Spodsbjerg! Haben mit 130gr Pilker geangelt
und mit Beifängern mit 150gr Blei. Schlecht waren die Fänge ja 
nicht, kann natürlich sein das wir vom Sommer verwöhnt sind.
Haben 25 Fische zwischen 50 und 75 cm mitgenommen. 
Andere hatten nicht soviele. Der Bootsvermieter
sagte aber auch das die Fangtiefe für die Jahreszeit und die
Wassertemperatur ungewöhnlich tief ist.
Das Wetter hat uns dafür aber zwei Tage richtig entschädigt.
Blauer Himmel und 0-1bft Wind.


----------



## worker_one (16. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Danke...#h


----------



## Michael Horn (17. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Wir (zu zweit) waren letzte Woche auf Langeland.
> Das Wetter war gut, wir konnten von Sonntag bis Donnerstag
> jeden Tag mit dem Boot raus. Die Dorsche standen
> sehr tief (30-36m). Wir haben es in allen Tiefen versucht von
> ...


 

Hallo,

30-36 Meter ??? von 10 - 25 Meter nicht gefangen. Das kann man sich für diese Jahreszeit nur schwer vorstellen. Die schwersten Pilker in meiner Kiste haben 150 Gramm. Wenn das nur mal gutgeht. Da werde ich ganz nervös. Aber es sind ja noch ein paar Tage und vieleicht stehen sie ja bis Ende nächster Woche schon etwas flacher. 

Wenn Du von heftiger Strömung strichst, dann gehe ich mal stark davon aus, dass ihr in Spodsbjerg wart. Wir werden unser Glück vor Bagenkop versuchen.

An alle Langelandreisenden ein dickes Petri.

Gruß Michael


----------



## blutgraetsche (17. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

moin, moin

hatte ja vor einiger Zeit versprochen, einen Fangbericht abzugeben....
Wir (3 mann) waren vom 5.04. -12.04.08 direkt bei Morton (Haus u. Boot in Bukkemose) untergebracht. Hatten die Woche über eigentlich schönes Wetter, nur zum Wochenende wurde es am Nachmittag windig 8aus SO-O), was darin gipfelte, das wir Freitag nicht mehr 'auslaufen' konnten und schon einen tag früher abgereist sind. Schuld daran hatte aber auch die schon bereits erwähnte sehr starke Strömung - Donnerstag nachmittag kamen wir mit ca 200 gr Pilkern nur mit extremen Schnurnachlassen auf den Grund!!!
Aber der Reihe nach - normalerweise angeln wir mit Ruten von 20 - 80gr Wurfgewicht, 12'er Fireline und Jigköpfen von ca 28gr bestückt mit Twister oder kl. Gummifischen.
Sehr schnell merkten wir aber, das wir dieses Jahr damit nicht zurechtkommen würden und hatten glücklicherweise noch ein paar Jigköpfe mit 80gr bzw Pilker zwischen 75 und 200gr mit dabei- dies lag zum einen an der starken Stömung, an der Windrichtung und zu guter letzt daran, das die Fische an der 'letzten' Kante standen, d.H. von Fahrrinnentiefe (ca.40-25m) auf die davorliegende Tiefe (bis ca 17m)
Aber aufgrund der wetter-u- Windverhältnisse hatten wir mehrmals das Glück, das wir es geschafft haben, genau an den Kanten entlangzutreiben - dies brachte Fänge, die wir in den 15 Jaahren vorher so nicht erlebt hatten!!!
Dorsche mit Duchschnittsgwichten von 3 bis 5,5kg!
Insgesamt haben wir in dieser etwas verkürzten Woche ca 160 Dorsche gefangen haben, d.h. täglich ca 30 Stück (zu dritt)
An einem Abend sind wir auf Platte gegangen, auch hier waren wir erstaunt - mit 3 Ruten von 20.30 Uhr bis 24 Uhr 12 schöne, pfannenausfüllende platte Fische...

Es war also alles in allem eine Topwoche, aber ich kann nur jedem raten, seine Angelkiste dieses Jahr mit etwas größerem Geschirr zu 'bestücken', da alles etwas heftiger war als die Jahre zuvor - Strömung stärker,Fische tiefer und größer....


----------



## murgtäler (18. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,
 danke für eure super Berichte u. entlich auch mal ein paar  
 Bilder. Blutgraetsche ward ihr in Bagenkop oder Spotsberg  
 angeln hört sich nach Fahrrinne an ?

 Ja ist schon komisch dieses Jahr, dass die Dorsche so
 tief stehen da bin ich ja gerade froh, das ich mir noch
 genug 80g Bleiköpfe besorgt habe.
 Schade wenn man nicht mi dem Leichten Gerät angeln kann
 macht doch viel mehr spass.
 noch 22 Tag bis LL

 Gruß murgtäler


----------



## worker_one (18. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



murgtäler schrieb:


> ...
> Ja ist schon komisch dieses Jahr, dass die Dorsche so
> tief stehen da bin ich ja gerade froh, das ich mir noch
> genug 80g Bleiköpfe besorgt habe.
> ...



Das kannste laut sagen...
Teilweise habe ich sogar 100gr. Köpfe|uhoh: Hoffen wir das ich die nicht gebraucht werden...
Achja, morgen gehts los nach LL Spodsbjerg.#h


----------



## murgtäler (18. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo worker one,
 ja dann wünsch ich dir gutes Angelwetter, viele
 Dorsche u. hoffentlich einen schönen Bericht nach
 der Rückkehr Bilder wären natürlich super.
 Petri Heil
 murgtäler#h


----------



## blutgraetsche (18. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

_Blutgraetsche ward ihr in Bagenkop oder Spotsberg _
_angeln hört sich nach Fahrrinne an_ ?

Im Prinzip waren wir genau dazwischen - wir haben die Slippe auf Höhe der Roten Tonne (DW 55?) benutzt, sind geraderaus Richtung Fahrrinne und haben uns dann Richtung Spotsberg treiben lassen. 
Wenn Ihr dann auf die Grüne Tonne kurz vor Spotsberg (DW52?) zutreibt, müßt Ihr eigentlich genau über eine Kante treiben - dort haben wir die meißten Fische gefangen.
Werde am WE noch ein paar Bilder einstellen

Petri heil und viel Spaß an alle, die das Vergnügen noch vor sich haben!


----------



## worker_one (18. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Also habt ihr auf der Langelandseite der Fahrrinne geangelt?


----------



## Michael Horn (18. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,

na das hört sich doch mal sehr vielversprechend an. Dickes Petri!

Gruß Michael


----------



## Stefan W. (18. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Ja wir waren in Spodsbjerg. Waren aber immer da wo die 
anderen nicht waren ( also meistens im Norden). Es war 
ziemlich egal wo man war, selbst auf der Westseite war an 
Meerforellenangeln nicht zu denken, weil die Strömung so 
heftig war, das man gedacht hat man steht im Fluss und nicht
in der Ostsee.


----------



## mymo (18. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Bin gerade zurück aus Spodsbjerg/DK.
Kann die Hinweise von "blutgraetsche" bestätigen. Am besten
lief es in Höhe der grünen Tonne und dort in den Tiefen 25 - 19m. Pilker lief nicht besonders, am besten Gummifisch mit täglich wechselnden Farbvorlieben der Dorsche (unbedingt probieren). Die Farbe, die am Vortag noch Bisse brachte, war ein Tag später die Looserfarbe. 
Haben sehr gut gefangen und nur die wirklich großen Klopper in geringer Stückzahl mitgenommen. Hätten wir alle mitgenommen, wären wir mit dem filetieren nicht fertig geworden. Ausserdem sollt ihr auch noch welche fangen.
Alles in allem, eine Topfischerei mit sehr guten Größen. Hatten wir in den letzten Jahren nicht.

Alle die jetzt noch fahren, eine schöne Zeit und viel Spaß

wünscht 

mymo


----------



## Flöteboller (19. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Langelandfreunde habe vor anfang Juni für ein paar Tage nach Langeland zu fahren.Da ich noch nie auf der Insel war habe ich einige Fragen? Erstens wie sind die Fangaussichten auf der Westseite, habe mir auf dem Campingplatz in EmmerbØlle was ausgekuckt die haben eine Slipanlage und ein Bootssteg fürs eigene Boot und gute Hütten.Noch eine Frage wo werde ich die Preise für ein Liegeplatz in Spodsbjerg und in Bagenkop gewahr? Für Tipps von Euch würde ich mich sehr Freuen.
Gruß Flöteboller #c


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (19. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

http://www.spodsbjerghavn.dk/

Bin auch vom 7.-21.6. in Spodsbjerg!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Flöteboller (19. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> http://www.spodsbjerghavn.dk/
> 
> Bin auch vom 7.-21.6. in Spodsbjerg!
> 
> ...


Moin Moin Dorsh-Tom Danke für den Tipp hilft mir ordentlich weiter.Habe mir die Bilder angeschaut sind schöne Fische die Ihr gefangen habt.Gruß Flöteboller |wavey:


----------



## Sauerland (19. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hi Flöteboller,

ein paar Tipps hast Du ja schon für die begnadete, Fischinsel' Langeland bekommen.

Wenn da nicht Emmerbölle das Reiseziel im Juni wäre.

Kurz folgendes, Emmerbölle liegt wie Du sicherlich weist, im nordwestlichen Bereich der Insel. Im Herbst und Frühjahr sicherlich ein guter Ausgangspunkt für das Meerforellenfischen.

Im Juni ist diese Angelart auf der Insel jedoch nicht so angesagt, besser ist das Fischen auf Butt, Hornhecht  und natürlich auf den Dorsch.

Ja und da sind natürlich Bagenkop und  Spodsbjerg, eingeschränkt auch Lohals  mit ihren Häfen  die Topadresse.

Bei Leihbooten kann man auch anderweitig im südosten der Insel  sehr gut  bedient werden, es gibt da diverse Anbieter mit gutem Ambiente, blätter mal im Forum.


Fazit, von Emmerbölle an die östlichen Häfen hast ne Menge Fahrt, westlich der Insel auf Dorsch zu angeln ist eher nicht so gut.

Da der Juni nicht unbedingt das Highlight beim Dorschfang ist, ist es, aus meiner Sicht egal  von wo aus Du  auf der Ostseite dem Dorsch nachstellst (Lohals, Spodsbjerg, Bagenkop).

Der Trend spricht zwar in den letzten Jahren für den südöstlichen Bereich der Insel, dies kann sich aber jährlich ändern. 

Mein persönlicher Tip: sprech mich Anfang Juni per PN an, da kann ich Dir mehr über über aktueller Fänge die Fangstellen berichten.

Also, ich hoffe ich habe Dir Deine Hoffnung auf Dorsch nicht zu sehr reduziert und 
Du fährst frohen Mutes auf die Insel.

PS: ich glaube kaum, das die mehrheitlich auf der Homepage ,spodsbjerghavn.dk' dargestellten Fische auf das Konto von Dorsch-Tom gehen oder habe ich da etwas nicht mitbekommen?

S.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (19. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Nee mit den Fischen auf der Hafenseite habe ich nichts zu tun!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Sauerland (19. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hi Tom,

sorry, war nicht persönlich gemeint.

S.


----------



## Flöteboller (19. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin Sauerland
Vielen Dank für die Infos.Emmerbölle habe ich ausgesucht weil ich mit eigenen Boot Anreise die haben Slipanlage und Bootssteg und gut ausgestattete Ferienhütten. Das endgültiege Ziel steht noch nicht fest nur dann muß ich das Boot jeden Tag Slippen oder ein Platz im Hafen Mieten.Mein Zielfisch war onehin Dorsch da ich fürs Schleppen auf Mefo noch nicht Ausgerüstet bin wenn die fangaussichten auf der Beltseite besser sind suche ich mir da ein Haus. Ps. die Bilder die ich von Dorsch-Tom erwähnt habe sind von seiner tarranaga Seite. Gruß Flöteboller |wavey:


----------



## Blauhai (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallöchen,

fahre nächsten Freitag mit "Kohlenprotz" nach Spodsbjerg. Werde anschließend berichten.

Ist ja schon seltsam, dass hier dieses Jahr so wenig berichtet wird. Entweder fährt kaum einer hoch nach LL oder ihr seid alle schreibfaul.  ;-))

Gruß und Petri Hai

"Blauhai"


----------



## Flöteboller (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



blutgraetsche schrieb:


> moin, moin
> 
> hatte ja vor einiger Zeit versprochen, einen Fangbericht abzugeben....
> Wir (3 mann) waren vom 5.04. -12.04.08 direkt bei Morton (Haus u. Boot in Bukkemose) untergebracht. Hatten die Woche über eigentlich schönes Wetter, nur zum Wochenende wurde es am Nachmittag windig 8aus SO-O), was darin gipfelte, das wir Freitag nicht mehr 'auslaufen' konnten und schon einen tag früher abgereist sind. Schuld daran hatte aber auch die schon bereits erwähnte sehr starke Strömung - Donnerstag nachmittag kamen wir mit ca 200 gr Pilkern nur mit extremen Schnurnachlassen auf den Grund!!!
> ...


Hallo blutgraetsche habe mir Deine schönen 
Bilder betrachtet in welchen Ort befindet sich die Slipanlage ist die für jeden zugänglich?Würde mich freuen wenn du mir das veraten kannst.Gruß Flöteboller :m


----------



## dirk.steffen (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Na das sind ja eine ganze Menge Info´s. Fahren am 26.04. für 1 Woche von Spodsbjerg. Muß wohl noch einmal in den Angelladen und die Köder in XXL auffüllen.
Weiß einer wie es beim Watfischen läuft (Dorsch, Mefo)?


----------



## blutgraetsche (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

moin,moin

@flöteböller - die Slippe,die wir benutzt haben gehört zu http://www.hausundboot.dk
und liegt genau in der mitte zwischen den Ferienhaussiedlungen Bukkemose und Fredmose. 
Habe hier noch eine 
'abgespeckte' See/Tiefenkarte liegen (wie man sie eigentlich auch auf den Mietbooten vorfinden sollte), werde sie morgen mal einscannen und einstellen.
anbei noch paar bildchen von vorletzter Woche...


----------



## Didiman (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



blutgraetsche schrieb:


> moin,moin
> 
> @flöteböller - die Slippe,die wir benutzt haben gehört zu http://www.hausundboot.dk
> und liegt genau in der mitte zwischen den Ferienhaussiedlungen Bukkemose und Fredmose.
> ...


Danke für die Bilder und bericht!!!:m Bin in nächste woche auch auf LL (osterskov) Wo und in welche tiefe hast du die platten gefangen?
Und  diejenige tiefenkarte suchen finden die hir


----------



## koebueci (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,
Ich fahre in Juni nach Langeland. Nun 2. mal nach Spodsbjerg. Ich hoffe wird gutes Wetter mit großen Dorschen geben. Übrigens die Nachricht des Jahres an Alle Langeland Fans!! Am 01.04.08 hat ein Angler einen 160 Kg schweren Gelbflossenthunfisch vor Langeland geangelt. Das Bild ist auf der Webseite von Angelcentrum Langeland zu sehen. Der Klimawandel läßt grüßen! Dorsch Andy


----------



## Didiman (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



koebueci schrieb:


> Am 01.04.08 hat ein Angler einen 160 Kg schweren Gelbflossenthunfisch vor Langeland geangelt. Das Bild ist auf der Webseite von Angelcentrum Langeland zu sehen. Der Klimawandel läßt grüßen! Dorsch Andy


das ist quatsch, auf dem foto sehe ich deutlich  das da mann aus Karibik oder wo anderes  ist  !!! Schlechte montage


1 April


----------



## bacalo (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



koebueci schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich fahre in Juni nach Langeland. Nun 2. mal nach Spodsbjerg. Ich hoffe wird gutes Wetter mit großen Dorschen geben. Übrigens die Nachricht des Jahres an Alle Langeland Fans!! Am 01.04.08 hat ein Angler einen 160 Kg schweren Gelbflossenthunfisch vor Langeland geangelt. Das Bild ist auf der Webseite von Angelcentrum Langeland zu sehen. Der Klimawandel läßt grüßen! Dorsch Andy


 

Hallo Andy,

ist ein Mordsthun, wo sie da erwischt haben.
Das mit dem Klimawandel stimmt auch:q, am Vortag und kurz danach sind die hier abgebildeten Dorschangler noch im mollig warmen Outfit abgebildet.
Und siehe da, der Thunjäger in Short´s -echt Mann, 
bei so einem Fisch an der Angel wird´s einem schon warm).

CIAO
Peter


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Bei uns geht am 30 Mai Richtung Langeland(Fredmose).
Kann jemand vielleicht Tipps geben wo um diese Jahreszeit Dorsch und Hornhecht und Hering stehen? Danke im vorraus


----------



## schwerinchris (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hi,

fahre nächstes WE am 26.04 nach LL und zwischendurch am 1. Mai mal zum gelben Riff.
Werde auf Jeden berichten!
Hatte hier auch mehr Info`s erwartet und hoffe ich kann dann den nachfolgenden Anglern Tipps geben,:g
Wünsche allen LL-Anglern dickes Petri!!|wavey:


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



schwerinchris schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> fahre nächstes WE am 26.04 nach LL und zwischendurch am 1. Mai mal zum gelben Riff.
> Werde auf Jeden berichten!
> ...


 
Dann wünsche ich dir Petri Heil und lass mir auch noch ein paar drin.Bin schon auf deinen Fangbericht gespannt.


----------



## Kohlenprotz (21. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Am nächsten Wochenende geht es gemeinsam mit Blauhai los Richtung Spodsbjerg.
Haus von Novasol und Boot von IBI.
Wenn das Wetter so mitspielt wie im letzten Jahr, hoffe ich auf ordentliche Fänge.
Habe wegen der Drift einige Norge-Pilker eingepackt.
Daneben werde ich mal einen Geheimköder ausprobieren. Werde nach unserer Rückkehr berichten.


----------



## dirk.steffen (21. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Ist der Angler des Thun´s auf der HP vom Angelcentrum Langeland nicht der Besitzer? #c Hat sich wohl mal einen kleinen Spaß gemacht. |supergri
Wir werden ab 26.04. auf LL angreifen. :m |supergri


----------



## Krafti85 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Ist der Angler des Thun´s auf der HP vom Angelcentrum Langeland nicht der Besitzer? #c Hat sich wohl mal einen kleinen Spaß gemacht. |supergri
> Wir werden ab 26.04. auf LL angreifen. :m |supergri


ja da hats du recht es ist der besitzer der eintrag war vom 1.april was wohl auch einiges erklärt.
Wir sind auch vom 3.-10.Mai auf langeland werde wen wir zurück sind gerne einen fangbericht einstellen wer interessiert ist kann sich auch gerne unsere fängevom letzten jahr(wenig dorsch aber reichlich palttfisch) auf unseren homepage ansehen fragen dazu beantworte ich auch gern.
gruß andre


----------



## Didiman (21. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Krafti85 schrieb:


> ja da hats du recht es ist der besitzer der eintrag war vom 1.april was wohl auch einiges erklärt.
> Wir sind auch vom 3.-10.Mai auf langeland werde wen wir zurück sind gerne einen fangbericht einstellen wer interessiert ist kann sich auch gerne unsere fängevom letzten jahr(wenig dorsch aber reichlich palttfisch) auf unseren homepage ansehen fragen dazu beantworte ich auch gern.
> gruß andre


Hi, na habt ihr super Plattis gefangen!!! Wo genau wars es? Spodsberg? #6 Und wohin  diesem Jahr ???


----------



## Krafti85 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Didiman schrieb:


> Hi, na habt ihr super Plattis gefangen!!! Wo genau wars es? Spodsberg? #6 Und wohin diesem Jahr ???


waren letztes jahr immer mit dem boot vom hafen in spodsbjerg unterwges. in der brandung versuchten wir stellen rund um die insel. Werden dieses jahr auch wieder in spodsbjerg sein werden es auch wieder auf platte versuchen mal sehen ob es wieder so gut klappt:qwollen aber diesmal auch ein paar mehr dorsche und mal sehen was es sonst noch so zu holen gibt.


----------



## Flöteboller (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Das Ziel steht fest. Dank der Info die Ihr mir gegeben habt habe ich ein Haus in Fredmose gebucht mal sehen was so geht.#:


----------



## murgtäler (23. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,
 kann mir jemand sagen ob auf LL schon der Raps blüht?
 und hoffe natürlich auf neu Berichte von LL.
 noch 18 Tage bis LL

 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Didiman (23. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

so ne frage zwieschen: was kostet sprit jetzt in DK???


----------



## murgtäler (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

He,|wavey:
 jemand von LL zurück und kann berichten was gerade
 läuft??
 Wie war das Wetter?
 wie tief stehen die Dorsche?
 auf was gehen sie gerade Pilker Gufi Farben?

 noch 13 Tage bis LL

 Gruß murgtäler


----------



## worker_one (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Joo bin wieder da...
Sonne pur. Keine Wolke am Himmel.
Aber die Dorschfänge waren....naja.....bescheiden.#t
Der Dienstag und der Mittwoch sind dem Wind (Stärke 6-7:v) zum Opfer gefallen.

Sonntag war ganz gut. 18 schöne Dorsche von 50-70cm auf Pilker und Gufi.

Montag schon ganz schön windelig...:g Dementsprechend auch die Fänge....#d

Donnerstag war auch nicht so dolle.

Freitag ging dann wieder einigermaßen...

Wir habe es fast überall um Spodsberg herum versucht.
Im Norden an der Grünen Tonne, im Süden um den Grünen Turm bis rüber Richtung Lolland um die rot/weiße Tonne in Tiefen zwischen 10 und 35m.

Eigentlich ging Gummi immer (Attractor in Rot und Kopytos in Orange/Schwarz sowie Motoroil/Glitter.

Platte gingen immer und haben uns die Tage noch gerettet. 3-6m Wassertiefe über Sandgrund und ab gings.

Fotos hab ich auch noch ein paar. Die folgen noch.

Achja, und der Raps blüht schon...


----------



## Krafti85 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

das hört sich ja schon ganz gut an . Bei uns dauert es noch 6Tage bis es wieder los geht:q:vik: mal sehen wie  das wetter wird.berichte folgen wenn wir wieder da sind.


----------



## murgtäler (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,
 gibt es doch nicht, dass ausser worker one keiner zurück
 ist von LL und berichten kann.
 Also Jungs auf geht es schreibt.#c

 worker one danke noch für deinen Bericht, ja schade
 wenn einem der Wind einen Strich durch die Woche macht, 
 bin mal gespannt auf die Bilder.

 noch 12 Tage bis LL
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## worker_one (29. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hier ein paar Fotos...

Der erste schöne Dorsch vom Anreisetag...
http://img516.*ih.us/img516/2452/a1du2.jpg

Die nächsten Ostseeleoparden am Sonntag (auf GuFi)
http://img241.*ih.us/img241/8589/a2zf7.jpg
http://img380.*ih.us/img380/21/a8vp1.jpg

Auch schöne Platte waren allgegenwärtig...
http://img241.*ih.us/img241/6164/a3hi2.jpg

Dann kam der Wind....und das Brandungsangeln war da noch das einzig mögliche (hier der Strand von Ristinge)...
http://img373.*ih.us/img373/6605/a7cs5.jpg

Bei uns leider nicht so erfolgreich, wir sind halt Bootsangler |rolleyes... Aber dat Pils schmeckt...|supergri
http://img373.*ih.us/img373/7428/a6pg7.jpg

Hier noch ein Schöner beim Keschern...
http://img241.*ih.us/img241/5772/a5vc3.jpg

Und noch ein Gummifetischist...
http://img373.*ih.us/img373/8058/65858776ze7.jpg

Sooo, das solls gewesen sein. Nächste Jahr wird besser....#h:q


----------



## murgtäler (29. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo worker one,
 super Bilder da lacht das Anglerherz.
 schöne Dorsche die ihr gefangen habt.
 Ja mit dem Wind von Bagenkop ist es immer so eine 
 Sache wir 4 hatten letztes Jahr auch das vergnügen
 von 7 Tage nur 2 raufahren zu können.
 Aber was solls dafür wird es dieses Jahr wieder besser;+ 
 nochmals super schöne Bilder und hoffentlich nicht die letzten.
 Auch ich werde natürlich berichten  was an Pfingsten los war
 ich habe immer nur die Probleme Bilder ins Board zu stellen,
 bin da auf eure Hilfe angewiesen.
 Ps. gibt es schon Hornhechte?
 noch 11 Tage bis LL
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## kleinerdorsch (29. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Heringsfetzen 04 schrieb:


> Bei uns geht am 30 Mai Richtung Langeland(Fredmose).
> Kann jemand vielleicht Tipps geben wo um diese Jahreszeit Dorsch und Hornhecht und Hering stehen? Danke im vorraus


 
Hallo Heringsfetzen,
wir fahren ebenfalls am 30 Mai nach LL. Haben unser Haus direkt nebenan in Oesterskov bei Morton von Haus und Boot". Fahren nun seit etlichen Jahren immer Ende Mai / Anfang Juni dorthin und fangen überwiegend in Tiefen zwischen 12 und 17m auf leichte Pilker und Gufis schöne Dorsche. Hornhechte sind zum Teil überall anzufinden, Heringe müßt Ihr zum Teil lange suchen.
Am ehesten findet Ihr die Stellen beim Dorschfischen!!!!:q
Die spucken diese zum Teil noch lebendig!!!! wieder aus.
Habe bei Andrees Angelreisen mal einen Bericht über eine unserer Touren reingeschrieben, kannste ja mal lesen.
(Reiseberichte Dänemark / Rolf und seine Kollegen)
Welches Haus habt Ihr denn in Fredmose und über welchen Anbieter habt Ihr gebucht???
Könnten uns ja mal auf ein Bierchen zusammensetzen. Würd mich freuen.
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## lsski (30. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



murgtäler schrieb:


> .
> Auch ich werde natürlich berichten was an Pfingsten los war
> ich habe immer nur die Probleme Bilder ins Board zu stellen,
> bin da auf eure Hilfe angewiesen.
> ...


 


http://img255.*ih.us/img255/1295/als2006kx5.png
http://img255.*ih.us/img255/1295/als2006kx5.f08ac19939.jpg

Ich habe mir gerade beigebracht wie man Bilder einstellt.
Dies ist der nicht ganz ernst gemeinte Test.
 (Vielen dank Franz !! Tolle Gebrauchsanweisung #6 )
http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/b...b/bilderab.htm
den brauchst du auch 
http://irfanview.mysync.de/files/iview391.exe 

PS: noch 10 Tage !!
LG.
Jeff


----------



## Krafti85 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

heute nachte um vier geht es endlich los berichte gibt es dann am 10.5 wenn wir wieder da sind.


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



kleinerdorsch schrieb:


> Hallo Heringsfetzen,
> wir fahren ebenfalls am 30 Mai nach LL. Haben unser Haus direkt nebenan in Oesterskov bei Morton von Haus und Boot". Fahren nun seit etlichen Jahren immer Ende Mai / Anfang Juni dorthin und fangen überwiegend in Tiefen zwischen 12 und 17m auf leichte Pilker und Gufis schöne Dorsche. Hornhechte sind zum Teil überall anzufinden, Heringe müßt Ihr zum Teil lange suchen.
> Am ehesten findet Ihr die Stellen beim Dorschfischen!!!!:q
> Die spucken diese zum Teil noch lebendig!!!! wieder aus.
> ...


 
Hallo Rolf,
sicher können wir uns auf ein Bierchen treffen.#h
Wir haben wieder einmal bei Torben Hansen gebucht und wohnen in der Ortschaft Fredmose Hausnummer TH 47 also gleich neben euch.
Außerdem könnten wir auch mal Abend etwas Brandungsangeln und Fachsimpeln.Ich melde mich vorher nochmal bei dir.
So und nun suche ich mal deine Fangberichte bei Andrees Angelreisen.

MFG Oli


----------



## Kohlenprotz (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Blauhai und ich sind seit gestern zurück aus Spodsbjerg.
Die An- und Abreise haben wir dieses Mal mit der Fähre bestritten. War sehr entspannt.
Haus von Novasol und Boot von IBI waren sehr gut.
Der Raps blüht.

Zu den Fängen:
Im Süden von Spodsbjerg liefen die Platten recht gut. Unter anderen ein 60er und ein Steinbutt. Insgesamt ca. 30 Platte bei 3 abendlichen Ansitzen.
Über den Fang von Dorschen hülle ich das Mäntelchen des Schweigens :-((
Lief aber auf Anfrage auch bei den anderen Anglern bescheiden.
Es sagt ja schon alles, dass der diesjährige Gewinner unseres internen Pokals ein Schild mit "Dorsch, 3 Pfund" anbringen muss.
Wetter: Bis auf einen Tag Dauerregen und einem Tag schwere See war es sehr schön. 
Wir werden aber im nächsten Jahr eine Langelandpause einlegen.


----------



## Blauhai (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

@ Kohlenprotz

Man muss aber der Ehrlichkeit halber auch erwähnen, dass ich nicht Ernst gemacht habe, um dich nicht noch mehr zu frustrieren.  ;-))

Bin im Juli wieder auf LL und hoffe, dass die Dorsche dann besser beißen. Letzte Woche das war überhaupt nix.

Gruß und "Petri Hai"

Blauhai


----------



## Michael Horn (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo zusammen, 

auch wir sind gestern aus Langeland zurück. Ich werde auch gleich einen kleinen Urlaubsbericht einstellen. Nur ganz kurz...... es war zwar nicht so gut wie letztes Jahr, aber trotzdem waren wir eigentlich doch ganz zufrieden. 

Bericht folgt in kürze.

Gruß Michael


----------



## dirk.steffen (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Sind gestern auch von LL zurück. #h2 Tage Angeln sind ausgefallen (einmal Wind, einmal Dauerregen). Ansonsten habe ich die ganze Wochen keinen einzigen Dorschbiß gehabt #q(Wassertiefe von 5-35 m, Pilker/Beifänger/Gummfisch). Zum Glück konnten wir wenigstens ein paar Platte verhaften, das ging ganz gut. Abends waren wir dann noch mit der Wathose und Soinnangel los. Hierbei keinen einzigen Biß. :c Insgesamt also nicht so doll.


----------



## Meridian2 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Auch ich bin gestern von Langeland Bukemose zurückgekommen. In der letzten Woche fiel ein Tag wegen Ostwind aus. Gefangen haben wir zwar nicht so viele Dorsche wie die vorigen Jahre, dafür aber im Schnitt wesentlich größere Fische. Ich war mit der Ausbeute daher sehr zufrieden. 

Petri Heil 
Meridian


----------



## Hov (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gestern von Langeland zurückgekehrt.

Wir haben zu zweit lediglich 9,5 Stunden auf Nordlangeland an 3 Tagen gefischt, bei tollem Wetter und teilweiser Windstille.1x davon mit nahe an uns vorbeiziehenden Schweinswalen.

Fangergebnis: 47 Hornhechte und 2 Stealheads von 35 + 43 Zentimetern beim Watfischen. Selbstverständlich haben wir nur wenige Fische für 1 Abendessen und für das Räuchern zuhause entnommen.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Krafti85 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

sind gerade von spodsbjerg nachhause gekommen der urlaub war im großen und ganzen sehr schön wetter hätte nicht besser sein können eine woche durchgehend sonne manchmal schon fast zuviel und fast garkein wind. mit den dorschen läuft es zur zeit nicht so gut haben in 3 tagen nur 10 brauhbare dorsche fangen können alle in tien von 20m-35m. Mit den platten läuft es sehr gut schöne große und fleischige haben in 2 ansitzen 90 erbeutet alles schöne größen. Hornhechte gibt es im moment ohne ende dort es is kaum möglich keinen zufangen. bilder folgen die tage.Im großen und ganzen also gut gelaufen. freue mich schon auf nächste jahr.:vik:


----------



## mrmayo (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hört sich doch super an #6
ich hoffe das ende Juli noch der ein oder andere Hornie da ist :-/
ansonsten versuch ich es auf Platte, Dorsch und Mefo


----------



## Krafti85 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

hier ein paar von den von mir versprochenen bildern:vik:


----------



## Birger (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Kurze Frage: fahre auch nächste Woche nach Langeland (Süd, nach Bagenkop). In welcher Tiefe und zu welchen Uhrzeiten habt ihr die Platten gefangen?


----------



## Krafti85 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Birger schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: fahre auch nächste Woche nach Langeland (Süd, nach Bagenkop). In welcher Tiefe und zu welchen Uhrzeiten habt ihr die Platten gefangen?


haben eigentlich den ganzen tag über platte gefangen am besten war es zwischen 8und 9 metern gegen abend kann man es aber auch ruhig mal flacher versuchen oder aus der brandung dort lief es auch ganz gut mit den platten. wünsche viel erfolg


----------



## vs-schuhe (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,
ich war vor 2 Wochen auf Langeland,
von Spodsbjerg ging es dann raus zum Fischen,
leider mußte ich vestellen das auf Dorsch nichts lief,
alle Angler die ich befragte,
hatten keine oder wenig Dorsche.
Ein Angler aus Frankfurt erzählte mir,
das Sportfischer aus Holland oder Belgien 
kleine Dorsche ab ca. 25cm mitnehmen,
ich habe das allerdings selber nicht gesehen.
Da die meisten Angler mit Plattfische erfolg hatten,
versuchte ich mein Glück auch auf Plattfisch
und in 5-8 m Wassertiefe über sandgrund sollte
hier jeder erfolg haben.
Ach ja,Hornhechte sind auch schon da:vik:


----------



## Heiko112 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Mahlzeit

Wir waren über den 1 Mai am kleinen Belt. Dort waren auch viele Niederländer. Die Fänge waren auch bei uns so schlecht wie nie zuvor. Es lief fast nichts in der Woche, am Tag so um die 10 Dorsche zum mitnehmen und das zu Dritt.

Aber nochmal zurück zu den Niederländern, was die an Kleinzeugs mitgenommen haben ist unglaublich, teilweise würde ich sagen haben die die 30 cm auch nur haarscharf gehabt. 

Aber nicht das jetzt einer meint das wären nur die Belgiern und Niederländer. Deutsche konnten das in der Vergangenheit auch sehr gut.


----------



## Colli_HB (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moinsen,

wir waren vom 3. bis 10 Mai auf Langeland.
Waren mit 6 Leuten und drei Booten (Anfängerboot / Amateurboot und Profiboot) von Spodsbjerg aus unterwegs. 

Wir hatten jeden Tag super Wetter! Haben uns wohl genau die richtige Woche ausgesucht 

Nach allem, was wir hier so gelesen haben, hatten wir schon Angst, dass es bei uns auch so schlecht laufen würde.
Haben aber ab dem 2 ten Tag die richtigen Stellen gefunden.
(siehe Langelandführer der Rapsbande!!!)

Am Dienstag hatte das Profiboot sogar soviele Dorsche an Bord, dass wir deswegen in den Hafen zurück mussten. |supergri
Und das bei einer Durschnittsgröße von ca. 65 cm. Genial!!!

An den letzten beiden Tagen haben wir dann nur noch Dorsche ab 60 cm mitgenommen. Und selbst hier war die Ausbeute noch sehr gut!
Gefangen haben wir in tiefen von 22 - 42 Meter.
(Guckt mal ob die Fischer im tieferen Netze platziert haben )

Einen Abend waren wir auch nördlich von Spodsbjerg zum Plattfischangeln. Hier hatten wir in knapp 2 Stunden ca. 30 Stk. Schöne dicke Schollen 
Gefangen haben wir bei ca. 3-5 Meter Wassertiefe.
Seeringler liefen nicht so gut, dafür kamen wir mit den Wattis nicht mehr hinterher....

Hornis sind auch voll da, es ist fast egal wo man es probiert.
Eine tote Rute mit Wasserkugel und Seeringler bringt immer Erfolg!

Alles in allem war es eine sehr geniale Angelwoche und für uns steht fest, wir sehen uns dieses Jahr nochmal auf Langeland! :vik:


----------



## Krafti85 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Colli_HB schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> wir waren vom 3. bis 10 Mai auf Langeland.
> Waren mit 6 Leuten und drei Booten (Anfängerboot / Amateurboot und Profiboot) von Spodsbjerg aus unterwegs.
> ...


hast du vieleicht ein paar bilder? waren auch zu der zeit in spodsbjerg aber irgendwie hat keiner mit dem ich im dort gesprochen habe gut gefangen bei uns lief es auch eigntlich nur einen tag gut mit den dorschen und am nächsten tag standen an den stellen wo wir gefangen haben netze und dann ging dort nichts mehr. 
gruß andre


----------



## Flöteboller (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Colli_HB schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> wir waren vom 3. bis 10 Mai auf Langeland.
> Waren mit 6 Leuten und drei Booten (Anfängerboot / Amateurboot und Profiboot) von Spodsbjerg aus unterwegs.
> ...


Moin Colli HB. Die Würmer die Ihr zum Angeln benutz habt kann man die auf Langeland kaufen oder muss ich bei Moritz ran.Gruß Flöteboller


----------



## daburner (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Boardies, 

ich war mit Colli HB auf LL (Profiboot|supergri) und auch ich fand die Woche super! Die Ausbeute war zumindestens so gut, dass wir ordentlich Fisch essen konnten und zwei volle Kühltruhen Filet mit nach good old germany zurück genommen haben:m!

Sicherlich sind die Fangergebnisse nicht mehr mit den Vorjahren zu vergleichen, aber bei wenn man sich die allgemeinen Fangmeldungen bezgl. Dorsch so anschaut, konnten wir wirklich nicht meckern!

... und wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass unser pesönliches Mindestmaß von Anfang an bei ca. 50cm lag, sind zwei Kühltruhen + diverse Mahlzeiten für 6 Personen doch nicht verkehrt!|rolleyes

Auf den folgenden Bildern sind die Fänge von drei Ausfahrten (die meistens so 2-6 Stunden betragen haben) zu sehen!

... die diversen untermaßigen Fische = unter 50cm  (min. 50 Stück) haben wir aber nicht dokumentiert!!!

p.s.: ... wir hatten das Gefühl, dass das Zurücksetzen der Dorsche unter 50cm unser KARMA verbessert hat :vik:! 
... und im Juni/Juli '08 fangen wir sie dann vielleicht in ü  50cm Größe!

Petri Martin!!!

@flöteböller -> Watti's und Seeringler kannste direkt in Spodsbjerg beim Angelladen kaufen, der hat sogar einen Automaten vor der Tür!


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Glückwunsch zu diesem Erfolg.
Was hattet ihr für "Profiboot"? Bin ab 23.08. in Spodsberg. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Auch per PN.


----------



## daburner (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

@ossipeter -> Profiboot ist nicht auf das Boot, sondern die Angler (Colli Hb und mich) bezogen gewesen -> natürlich nicht ganz ernst gemeint|rolleyes!

... aber wir hatten halt noch 3 Leute dabei, die noch nie auf LL waren und einer davon hat noch nie Meeresangeln betrieben! ... die anderen beiden sind zwei Baaaatzi's gewesen die 2x mit uns auf dem Kutter waren und dort Ihre Leidenschaft für die Leo jagd entdeckt haben!

Wie waren ja zu 6 und hatten 3x das cresent 434 mit 15ps viertakt vom IBI Bootsverleih! Für zwei Personen sind diese Boote i.d.R. vollkommen ausreichend, nur bei schlecht Wetter hätten wir uns dann wohl eine Kajüte gewünscht!

... aber Petrus hat ja zum Glück mitgespielt!

ab 3 Personen -> Bootsmäßig zu empfehlen sind sicherlich die Uttern 560 mit 40ps und Kajüte und bei wenig Welle (da Flachrumpf) auch die Limboreihe!

... und vorallem ... 

Petri Martin!!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Flöteboller schrieb:


> Moin Colli HB. Die Würmer die Ihr zum Angeln benutz habt kann man die auf Langeland kaufen oder muss ich bei Moritz ran.Gruß Flöteboller


 
wattis oder ringler bekommst du bei thomas ( angelzentrum langeland ) oder bei ole dehn!#h


----------



## vs-schuhe (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,
nicht schlecht,um den 1 Mai, wo ich da war, lief es nur auf Plattfisch.
Habt ihr GPS Daten?Welche Köder habt ihr genommen?
Ist jemand vom 22 Mai in Spodsbjerg?


----------



## sepppl (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

auch mene glückwünsche, machbar scheint ja was zu sein...:k
@ vs-schuhe
ich werde wohl  den montag oder dienstag darauf in spodsbjerg sein wenn alles glatt läuft. hängst davon ab ob mein kollege frei bekommt, alleine wird mir das zu teuer...hier am lillebelt ist zur zeit tote hose, mal sehen ob ich doch noch n paar dorsche ins boot bekomme....fährst du allein oder gleich mit nem ganzem trupp? gruß von fünen


----------



## akira (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



vs-schuhe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nicht schlecht,um den 1 Mai, wo ich da war, lief es nur auf Plattfisch.
> Habt ihr GPS Daten?Welche Köder habt ihr genommen?
> Ist jemand vom 22 Mai in Spodsbjerg?


 

Wir fahren am 24. für 2 wochen.. eine davon werden wir wohl ein boot nehmen!


----------



## vs-schuhe (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,
ich fahre am Mittwoch mit meiner Familie nach Dagelökke Strand,so das meine Frau und Tochter auch was unternehmen können.
Ich werde jeden morgen rüber nach Spodsbjerg fahren und mit meinem Boot zum Fischen rausfahren.:vik:


----------



## Zander_Ulli (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,

wir waren vom 3. bis 10. Mai auf Langeland. Unser Haus und 
Boot waren in Spodsbjerg. Das Wetter war in dieser Zeit 
bombastisch, jeden Tag Sonne und wenig Wind. 

Wir waren vorwiegend auf Dorsch unterwegs. Die Fänge 
mussten allerdings hart erarbeitet werden. Ich schätze wir 
haben in der ganzen Woche so um die 10 Dorsche 
mitgenommen, der grösste hatte dabei 5 kg ( alles kleiner als 
50 cm ging wieder zurueck ). 
In diesem Jahr haben wird es tatsaechlich geschafft alle
Bootsangelstellen aus dem Langelandführer mindestens 
einmal anzutesten. 
Interessant fand ich, dass die Farben gelb/grün bei uns
gut gingen. Normalerweise ist eher die Farbkombination 
rot/orange fängig.

Gruss Ulli


----------



## Flöteboller (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hi Quappenjäger und Colli-HB danke für die Info.
Das man die Würmer auf der Insel bekommt und dazu noch im Automaten ist ja ne feine sache da brauch ich nicht mehr bei Moritz vorbeikurven.21 Tage noch.Gruß Flöteboller #h


----------



## murgtäler (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,
sind aus LL Bagenkop zurück hier kurzer Bericht.
Samstag Anreise wie immer zu früh Haus war noch nicht 
fertig.
Ab nach Bagenkop Hafen Kaffee trinken was sehen wir,
ziehen doch tatsächlich Heringe durch den Hafen ab ans
Auto Ruten raus 10 Heringe gefangen fängt ja gut an.
Mittags mit Boot raus Dorsche suchen aber wo sind diese#d
haben zu 4 gerade mal 5 Dorsche gefangen,
auch meinen größten mit 4kg für diese Woche.
Haben dann mit den Heringenfetzen Platte gefangen.
Jungs ich kann euch sagen die Woche war zwar super
Wetter aber die Dorsche waren schwere Arbeit haben in den ganzen Jahre davor immer gut gefangen aber diesesmal nichts#q
Wir haben das ganze Program durchgespielt 
Flach,Tief aber nichts.
Donnerstag fing mein Sohn auf Gufi eine schöne Mefo
von 4,5kg wenigsten der war zufriedenAlle Angler mit denen wir gesprochen haben
waren genau so enttäusch wie wir erst ab Donnerstag
fing man dann einzelne Dorsche aber zu 4 für eine ganze Woche 30 Dorsche 
Platte, Hornhecht geht gut aber Dorsche schlecht.
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Rohrbacher (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo!

Wir sind am Freitag von Langeland zurückgekommen.
Wir waren am 10.05. gegen 15 Uhr in Bagenkop angekommen. Erst mal das Haus bezogen, danach bei Torben die Bootssachen geholt. Da es absolut windstill uns sehr warm war, sind wir erst gegen abend raus zum Fischen. Das Ergebnis waren 2 Dorsche.
Am nächsten Morgen um halb vier aus den Federn, gefrühstückt und ab auf See.
Bis 15 Uhr hatten wir sage und schreibe 6(!!!) maßige Dorsche und 17 Hornis. Der nächste Tag gegann um 4 Uhr, der Fang sollte noch bescheidener werden. Um 12 Uhr brachen wir das Fischen mit 2 Dorschen in der Kiste ab. Im Hafen haben wir dann noch 24 Heringe gefangen.
Der Mittwoch endete mit 0 Dorschen bei recht starkem N/O Wind. Danach im Hafen noch 21 Heringe verhaftet.
Wir entschlossen uns, am Donnertag nicht mehr mit dem Boot raus zu fahren, was sich im nachhinein als Fehler herraus stellte. Denn an dem Tag wurde einigermaßen gefangen.
Wir hatten aus Zeitvertreib im Hafen den Heringen nachge-
stellt die in grossen Mengen unterwegs waren, aber keinerlei Interesse an unserern Ködern zeigten. Es war zum verzweifeln. 10 Heringe und einen Horni konnten wir dann doch noch erwischen.
Insgesamt hatten wir also zu dritt 10 maßige Dorsche in 4 Tagen gefangen.
Wir hatten wirklich alles probiert, es waren einfach keine Dorsche da.
Nach sieben fetten Jahren Langeland nun mal eine Nullrunde.

Allen, die später fahren, ein dickes Petri Heil.
Es kann nur besser werden!

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## lsski (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo!

Wir sind am Samstag von Langeland zurückgekommen.
Wir waren am 10.05. gegen 14 Uhr in Bagenkop angekommen. 
Haus bezogen, danach bei Torben die Bootsschlüssel Plotter und Echolot geholt ab in den Haven alles erst mal antesten.

Am nächsten Morgen um halb Acht aus den Federn und auf die Jagt.
Der Plotter schickte uns die Erkenntniss das selbst auf den makantesten Stellen keine großen Dorsche da sind.
ERGO : PLATTEN HORNIS UND WITTLINGE
Bis 18 Uhr hatten wir zwar nur 4 gerade maßige Dorsche ( die wieder schwimmen durften )
Aber 10 schöne Platten und 40 Wittlinge. Am Donnerstag hatten wir den Dreh raus und die Kisten nu voll.
Wittlinge schmecken sehr gut und lassen sich in exackt 2 Sekunden ausnehmen ( mit einer Schere).
Wir haben zwar jeden Tag 2 Stunden geknippst aber es hatt sich gelohnt.  
Lecker Lecker
mehr später meine Bessere Hälfte...........
Lg Jeff


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Das mit den Dorschfängen hörts sich ja ganz schön bescheiden an:c#d
Ich fahre die erste Juniwoche (also in 2 Wochen) und ich hoffe das bis dahin mehr Dorsche vor Ort sind.Ich frage mich nur was das für eine Ursache hat das so schlecht gefangen wird#c


----------



## kleinerdorsch (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Heringsfetzen 04 schrieb:


> Das mit den Dorschfängen hörts sich ja ganz schön bescheiden an:c#d
> Ich fahre die erste Juniwoche (also in 2 Wochen) und ich hoffe das bis dahin mehr Dorsche vor Ort sind.Ich frage mich nur was das für eine Ursache hat das so schlecht gefangen wird#c


Hallo Oli,
kriege hier auch schon heiße Füße |kopfkrat. Kein Dorsch?????|scardie:
Bin ja mal gespannt, was ab dem 30ten läuft!!!
Heringe hab ich die letzten fünf Jahre ende Mai nicht mehr im Hafen gesehen und ich hoffe doch, das ic auch diesmal keine im Hafen sehe. Wann düst Ihr denn los???
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



kleinerdorsch schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> kriege hier auch schon heiße Füße |kopfkrat. Kein Dorsch?????|scardie:
> Bin ja mal gespannt, was ab dem 30ten läuft!!!
> Heringe hab ich die letzten fünf Jahre ende Mai nicht mehr im Hafen gesehen und ich hoffe doch, das ic auch diesmal keine im Hafen sehe. Wann düst Ihr denn los???
> Gruß Rolf


 Hallo Rolf fahren Freitag Nacht 30.5 los und sind bei Torben Hansen in Fredmose untergebracht.
Und Heringe im Hafen ist das schlecht wenn welche da sind?


----------



## kleinerdorsch (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Heringsfetzen 04 schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf fahren Freitag Nacht 30.5 los und sind bei Torben Hansen in Fredmose untergebracht.
> Und Heringe im Hafen ist das schlecht wenn welche da sind?


Also ich hab die Heringe lieber draussen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die Dorsche unter den Heringen im Hafen stehen :q. Scherz beiseite...... immer wenn wir Heringe draussen gefunden haben, haben wir auch gut Dorsch gefangen. Nur warum stehen die ollen Heringe jetzt im Hafen????;+ 
Wir fahren wieder so zwischen 1.00 und 2.00 Uhr in Mönchengladbach los. Sind dann zwar so gegen 10.00 Uhr in Oesterskov, können uns dann aber noch in Ruhe umschauen und eventuell noch mit Abreisenden unterhalten. Kann manchmal doch nützlich sein #6. Wenn wir Glück haben, können wir dann auch noch ne ganze Ecke früher ins Haus und somit auch aufs Wasser:q. 
Von wo fahrt Ihr denn aus los? Von Amberg; O.K.!!! Aber wo liegt das??? ( Sorry für meine Unwissendheit ).


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



kleinerdorsch schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Heringe lieber draussen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die Dorsche unter den Heringen im Hafen stehen :q. Scherz beiseite...... immer wenn wir Heringe draussen gefunden haben, haben wir auch gut Dorsch gefangen. Nur warum stehen die ollen Heringe jetzt im Hafen????;+
> Wir fahren wieder so zwischen 1.00 und 2.00 Uhr in Mönchengladbach los. Sind dann zwar so gegen 10.00 Uhr in Oesterskov, können uns dann aber noch in Ruhe umschauen und eventuell noch mit Abreisenden unterhalten. Kann manchmal doch nützlich sein #6. Wenn wir Glück haben, können wir dann auch noch ne ganze Ecke früher ins Haus und somit auch aufs Wasser:q.
> Von wo fahrt Ihr denn aus los? Von Amberg; O.K.!!! Aber wo liegt das??? ( Sorry für meine Unwissendheit ).


 
Amberg liegt in der Oberpfalz in schönem bergigen Bayern.:vik:
60 km von Nürnberg weg. Wir fahren schon ein paar Stunden früher los da wir einiges mehr an Kilometern fahren müssen:c


----------



## lsski (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo hier ein Par Foto´s

Unsere Kiste war fast jeden Tag voll (ca 60L Wittling und nur die Schönen Platten).
Wittlinge schmecken sehr gut und sind in zwei Sekunden mit einer Schere versorgt. (großer Vorteil.)
wir wurden zum Ende der Woche immer wählerischer welcher Fisch mit durfte.


http://img382.*ih.us/img382/9092/kisteti0.th.png http://img382.*ih.us/img382/880/vollol9.th.png

(Ca 60 gute Platten liegen unter den Wittlingen.) 

LG Jeff


----------



## Lonny (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,

Wir machen am 31.5 nach Langeland und bereiten uns so auf unser Norwegen urlaub 2008 Vor :q
Mich würde mal Interesieren wie es im Moment mit den Hornfisch ausschaut |kopfkrat Wir wollen auch ein Par Dorsche Ärgern und mit der Fliege Forellen Fangen oder besser gesagt versuchen :q:q



grüße: Daniel


----------



## lsski (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hornis!!!!!!
Die Bister beißen sogar am Paternoster auf Gummi-Garnelen.
vor denen kannst du dich nicht retten.
lg Jeff

http://img89.*ih.us/img89/7820/horniup5.th.png


----------



## Lonny (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,

wir wollen das Boot in Bagenkop zu Wasserlassen !!
Na dann bekomme ich vieleicht noch ein par Hornis ab :l:q


Grüße: Daniel


----------



## lobilein (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hi
so wir fahren morgen nach LL.
Spodsbjerg. Kann man dort auch von der Mole aus angeln?
Das Boot haben wir bei IBI gemietet. Wäre für gute Tipps dankbar. möchten Hornies angeln wenn der Dorsch nicht da ist.
Wir waren 2007 in Fredmose, da lief es genial mit dem Dorsch. Allerdings waren wir da schon im April oben.

mfg lobilein


----------



## akira (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

In Spodsbjerg ist es meines Wissens nicht erlaubt von der Mole bzw. im Hafen zu Angeln


----------



## germanbrl (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

hallo langelandangler!
war bis jetzt jedes jahr im april auf langeland zum angeln.
immer ganz gut gefangen obwohl es jedes jahr schlechter geworden ist.dieses jahr fahre ich erst im juni, aber wenn
ich das hier so höre bekomme ich das grübeln!!!#d


----------



## dirk.steffen (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Auf der Mole in Spodsbjerg sitzen zur Horni-Zeit fast immer Angler. Ob´s erlaubt ist weiß ich nicht.
Wir waren über Herrentag in Fredmose. Kein Dorsch, kein Horni, keine Forelle. Voriges Jahr war es noch richtig gut, Dorsch mit Ansage.


----------



## koebueci (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Langelandanbeter, ich fahre Anfang Juni nach Spodsbjerg. Ich will meine Giant Jigheads ausprobieren. Wenn ich Dorsch wäre hätte ich interesse anzubeißen. Hat Jemand von Euch diesbezüglich schon etwas ausprobiert? Bitte um Info. Danke
Dorschandy


----------



## Chrissi007 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

@ Isski
Also erstmal Petri für die gefangenen Fische. Auch wenns mit dem Dorsch nicht so geklappt hat.|kopfkrat
Da es momentan ja allgemein nicht so gut mit Dorsch aussieht, würde mich mal interessieren, wie ihr die Wittlinge gefangen habt?? Gezielt oder als Beifang auf Plattfisch-Montage?? Welchen Köder habt ihr verwendet??

Schöne Grüße...

Christian


----------



## lsski (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Chrissi007 schrieb:


> @ Isski
> Also erstmal Petri für die gefangenen Fische. Auch wenns mit dem Dorsch nicht so geklappt hat.|kopfkrat
> Da es momentan ja allgemein nicht so gut mit Dorsch aussieht, würde mich mal interessieren, wie ihr die Wittlinge gefangen habt?? Gezielt oder als Beifang auf Plattfisch-Montage?? Welchen Köder habt ihr verwendet??
> 
> ...


 

Hallo  Chrissi

Heringspaternoster oder Gummi Garnelchen und unten Für die Platten einen Seeringewurm "Stückchen am 2er Haken der direckt auf die Haubtschnur gebunden wird 3-5 cm über dem Blei !!! Schleifenlassen eins zwei Bingo.
Wenn durch die Dühnung der Paternoster nicht genug bewegt wird einfach Seeringelwurm Stückchen auf die Haken.
LG Jeff


----------



## Hajo (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Sind seit Samstag aus Bagenkop zurück. Dorsch echt Bescheiden. Wir haben alle Tiefen und alle möglichen Köder ausprobiert. Es sind einfach keine Fische da. Das gibt einem schon zu denken. Vor Ort behauptet man, das der zu warme Winter schuld ist und es mal richtig stürmen muss. Denke selbst aber, dass es auch an der Überfischung liegt. Wittlinge + Plattfische lassen sich sehr gut und in guten Größen fangen. Hornhechte in Massen (wenn man will). Plattfische und Hornhechte fängt man sofort hinter der Hafeneinfahrt. Also verfahrt nicht unnötig Sprit. Auffällig sind mal wieder die sehr vielen Stellnetze.
Gruss Hajo


----------



## Didiman (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo, nun möchte ich auch zu wort kommen.
Wir waren in erste Mai woche dort, und auch kein glück gehabt.
Schuld daran liegt  dem Überfischung ,wie schon Hajo sagt ...
Wieso die andere Leute das nicht sagen #c So viele Netze habe ich noch nicht gesehen!!! Fast von Südspitze richtung nord ca. 5-8 km lang, und manchmal 3 raien parallel zum Ufer 
So viele abbrise....  So viel Frust  |krach: Natürlich wird es alles in Netzen bleiben ...


----------



## Marco_H. (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo zusammen,

wir werden zu dritt vom 29.05-01.06 in Spodsbjerg sein und dort dann aber aufm Kutter schippern.
Die Tendenz ist ja nicht gerade aufbauend, aber wir werden das beste draus machen.
Nach meiner Rückkehr werde ich dann gerne einen kleinen Bericht dazu abgeben.

Bis später
Marco


----------



## Robert (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Bin seit Samstag auch wieder im Lande.
Ich war mit einer größernen Gruppe 2 Wochen bei Morten von Haus und Boot, unsere Boote lagen in Bagenkop.
Dorsch war wie schon von den meisten geschrieben äußerst mau, zwar einige Gute dabei zwischen 8 und 11 Pfund
aber einfach zu wenig, immer nur vereinzelte zu finden, obwohl wir´s überall versucht haben.
Platte vor Ristinge liefen dafür hervorragend, Rekord waren mal 54 Stück mit 3 Mann auf dem Boot, auch ettliche ganze gute Flundern zwischen 45 und 50cm waren dabei.
Auch hatten wir dieses Jahre einige außergewöhnliche Fänge mit dabei
- einen Steinbut mit 45cm
- einen Leng mit gut 65cm (auf 20 Meter mit 40g Pilkerchen)
- eine 65´er MeFo beim Pilken auf Grund
Abgesehen von den mauen Dorschfängen wars aber mal wieder ein super Urlaub

Servus,

Robert


----------



## goeddoek (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin Marco #h


Erstmal |welcome: im Anglerboard und viel Spaß hier :m


Schiet watt up de Tendenzen  Das kann sich danz schnell ändern.

Also - dickes Petri Heil von mir und zieh ordentlich was raus 
:m


----------



## Rohrbacher (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Zum Thema Überfischung:

Im Hafen an der Thorfisk hängt im Schaukasten ein Bericht, wonach ein Schleppfischer im letzten Jahr vor Keldsnor an einem Tag 8600 kg (!!!!!!!!!) Dorsch rausgeholt hat.
Ein Bild war auch dabei, das ganze Schiff lag voller Fisch. Hinzu kommt noch der ganze Beifang, der verreckt zurück ins Meer geht.... 
Da wunderts ja nicht, warum kein Dorsch mehr da ist.

Den Bericht haben wir abphotographiert, werde ihn noch hier reinstellen.


Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## murmeli1965 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Na dann lass mal sehen den Bericht.

Oldi


----------



## goeddoek (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Nee, das halte ich für 'nen Übersetzungsfehler.

Über achteinhalb Tonnen ? Auf'm Kutter ? Mit der Langleine ?

Da stimmt irgendwas nicht #c


----------



## Lockenfrosch (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Jungs, entspannt euch, jetzt dreht der Wind auf West, wir fahren am Samstag nach langeland, und dann sind die dorsche auch wieder da, grins. Ich werde dann ne Woche später berichten.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Dein Wort in Petris Ohr!
Ich komm am 7.6.-- bin jedoch nicht euphorisch:g
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Rohrbacher (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Nee, das halte ich für 'nen Übersetzungsfehler.
> 
> Über achteinhalb Tonnen ? Auf'm Kutter ? Mit der Langleine ?
> 
> Da stimmt irgendwas nicht #c



Leider doch! Anbei die versprochenen Bilder. Leider nicht in bester Qualität, aber man kann alles erkennen. Laut Torben
war es im letzten Jahr.

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## larsman100 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Na dann darf man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn man nix mehr fängt... und die Langeländer dürfen sich auch nicht beschweren, wenn irgendwann kein Angeltourist mehr auftaucht. 
Ich bin ab Samstag für eine Woche in Spodsbjerg. Werde mich dann wohl auf Plattfisch und Hornhecht spezialisieren.

Gruß Lars


----------



## goeddoek (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Besten Dank für die Info, Clemens :m

Unglaublich - sowas habe ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gesehen |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Rohrbacher schrieb:


> Leider doch! Anbei die versprochenen Bilder. Leider nicht in bester Qualität, aber man kann alles erkennen. Laut Torben
> war es im letzten Jahr.
> 
> Gruß Rohrbacher




Das ist ja mal ein krasses Bild!|bigeyes
Wenn man jetzt rechnet 3Kg/Fisch, dann wären das da etwas über 2800 Dorsche...

Und du bist sicher, das der Zeitungsausschnitt von letztem Jahr war?

Wenn, dann war *das* bestimmt der letzte große Schwarm!!!


Trauriges Bild!:c


----------



## Rohrbacher (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Ja, ganz sicher. Torben hatte uns das bestätigt. Wir hatten ihm den Bericht auf der Kamera gezeigt.
Wenn das mit den Fängen so bleibt, kann Torben seinen Morgan V8 wohl bald verkaufen. Keine Fische - keine Angler - keine Kohle.
Aber man soll die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben. Vielleicht sind die Dorsch doch nur mal kurz in Urlaub!

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## Michael Horn (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Unglaublich dieser Zeitungsbericht...... wirklich krass


----------



## murmeli1965 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Bin ab dem 07.06. in Bagenkop.
Dann kann ich mal persönlich testen ob da alles so schlecht ist mit dem Dorsch.
Bis jetz haben wir jedes Jahr unsere Fische gefangen.
Wenn das diesesmal nicht so sein sollte werde ich wohl öfter nach Schweden fahren.:q
Dann kriegt der Torben nicht mein Geld.#d


Gruß Oldi


----------



## Rodney (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Ich werde im Herbst nach Spodsbjerg fahren und mit meinem Bruder Platte verhaften vom Boot aus.
Mal ne andere Frage gibts im Herbst noch alternativen vom Land aus oder ähnliches andere Fischarten zu beangeln.
Hornis sind ja nur jetzt in großes Zahl unterwegs oder?


Für tipps bin ich immer zu haben. 
Danke 
Gruß Rodney


----------



## daburner (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

ist ja wirklich zum :c und #d wenn man dieses Schlachtfest sieht, ich habe immer gehofft das Berufsfischer auch an die nächste Generation denken, aber der Sohn dieses Fischers wird sicherlich umschulen müssen#q! 

Ich + mehrere meiner Kumpels sind leidenschaftliche Meeres- und vorallem Dorschangler, aber so langsam plädieren wir alle für ein ca. zweijähriges komplettes Fangverbot für Dorsch!
Dies muss natürlich für Berufsfischer und Angler gelten!
Die EU sollte den Berufsfischern & Angelkutterkapitänen in dieser Zeit mit Ausgleichszahlungen weiterhelfen und bei der Kohle die dort verplempert wird, wäre diese hier sogar mal sinnvoll eingesetzt!!!

... und was meint Ihr was das für ein Gefühl wird, wenn man nach zwei Jahren wieder auf dem Kleinboot oder Kutter steht, Pilker, etc. dran, ab Richtung Meeresboden und es rappelt wieder:k!!!:l:l:l:l:l:l

Natürlich sollte man nach so einer "harten" Zeit die gleichen Fehler nicht ein zweites mal machen! ... aber wenn man sich danach auf ein Fangverbot von Jan. bis Ende April einigt und vernünftige Fangquoten rasugibt, die nicht gleich der Menge der Gesamten Dorschbestandes (im Laichfähigen Alter) entsprechen, dann könnte alle (Angler+Berufsfischer und Haus- & Boot verleiher) wieder eine Menge Spass haben!

Sorry, das ich heute meinen "moralischen" habe, aber ist doch so, ... oder??? #c;+

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## dippl (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Der WAHNSINN !!! #q#qSo eine Raffgier hat man doch wohl selten gesehen ! Möchte nicht wissen was der und die anderen an normalen Tagen an Dorsch und co rausziehen |evil: Ein Fangverbot wäre sicher die einzige Möglichkeit den geschwächten , ja laut wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen sogar vom Aussterben bedrohten Stamm zu retten . Aber das kommt never,never, never .Denn die Politik ( und damit auch leider der   Umweltschutz) wird vom Kapital , sprich der Wirtschaft gemacht . Und das nicht nur in Europa.
Gruß dippl


----------



## mglaser77 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo, 
ich bin ab dem 31.05. für eine Woche in Bukkemose bei "Haus und Boot" und hoffe das ich Anschluss auch mal wieder eine positive Nachricht einstellen kann.


----------



## Kroeti1977 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo zusammen,
bin mit Oldi ab dem 07.06. in LL. Bin das erste mal auf nem Boot und hatte mich schon so richtig gefreut:q. Wenn man diese Bilder sieht dann gehen wir wohl relativ leer aus;+. Der Oldi ist vorher ne Woche in Schweden, sollte umbuchen dann komm ich mit meiner Freundin dahin. #c


----------



## elranchero (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Na das passt ja wie die Faust auf`s Auge mit dem Zeitungsbericht!!! Unser Trip über Pfingsten....war natürlich touristisch sehr schön, da das Wetter absolut bombig war. Aber anglerisch der einste Horror. 

Mal in Zahlen:

5 Angler in 7 Tagen also etwa 300 h Angelzeit !!!!      ....ich glaube viel mehr als 10 Dorsche waren es nicht!!!

Davon hatten 2 Angler ihren einzigen Biss am letzten Tag!!! Die hatten schon fast die Rute zur Seite gelegt.

Und die Beobachtungen die wir gemacht haben bezüglich der Netzfischerei decken sich mit dem Bericht. Alleine die Anzahl und die Frequenz der Netze war der Wahnsinn. Netz raus und hinten amKutter gleich wieder rein. So viel war da noch nie zu sehen. Und das ganze Gefasel von falscher Wind und falsches Wetter und komische Drift andere Jahreszeit usw.......werden den Porsche fahrenden Gummifischverkäufern in Zukunft auch nichts mehr nutzen. Es werden beschauliche Zeiten einziehen in den Häfen von Langeland!!!

Denn ich denke auch andere Kameraden haben die Schnauze voll, wenn man die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre betrachtet. Ich habe für mich entschieden, daß es das gewesen ist...adieu Langeland.

Es sei denn, ich werde mich entschließen eine Filiale vom "Bierkönig" im Hafen von Spodsbjerg zu eröffnen, damit wir alle unseren Frust gleich nach dem Einlaufen, bei Ballermann-Hits und topless-Bedienung runterspülen können. Investoren Angebote sind willkommen.

Schönen Sommer noch ihr lieben Dänen!


----------



## dipsy (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin,

waren auch über Pfingsten auf Langeland.
Haben aber sehr gut gefangen und können uns nicht beschweren.:q Dorsche waren teilweise so groß, das die
68L Colemann schon nach 14 Fischen nicht mehr zu ging.:vik:

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## murmeli1965 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Na wenigstens einer der was konnte.:vik:
Der überwiegende Tenor ist allerdings doch recht negativ.

Na egal, Hauptsache gesund und schönes Wetter.#6

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Oldi!
Wir kreisen die paar dann ein!
Du von unten und ich von Spodsbjerg runter!
Ein paar Selbstmörder werden schon noch in einem Loch sitzen (hoffentlich)
Egal ich freu mich einfach auf Langeland......
Gruß
Tom


----------



## murmeli1965 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Geht mir auch so.
Hauptsache Spaß für die Frau.:m
Die fängt sowieso immer mehr wie ich.#d

Gruß Oldi


----------



## goeddoek (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so.
> Hauptsache Spaß für die Frau.:m
> Die fängt sowieso immer mehr wie ich.#d
> 
> Gruß Oldi




Willkommen im Club  |supergri|supergri

m.v.h.

Georg


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Da sind wir schon zu dritt!
Ich eiere da einen ganzen Tag rum und Sie nimmt die Rute und gibt mir eine Dublette mit 2 x 65 cm weil Sie es nicht mehr packt.....
Ja Sachen gibt´s...
Gruß
Tom


----------



## SteinbitIII (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Das mit dem Zeitungsbericht und den Bildern ist doch Verarschung oder was.....wenn ja, unglaubliche Sauerei:r


----------



## Rohrbacher (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Das mit dem Zeitungsbericht und den Bildern ist doch Verarschung oder was.....wenn ja, unglaubliche Sauerei:r



Hallo SteinbitIII,

garantiert ist es keine Verarschung#d. Der Artikel hängt im Schaukasten der Thorfisk im Hafen von Bagenkop.
Diejenigen, die demnächst hinfahren, können sich davon selbst überzeugen.

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## germanbrl (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das wir uns alle an weniger Fisch oder weitere Reisen gewöhnen müssen.Norwegen wird ja auch nicht besser geworden die letzten Jahre.Ich fahre in zwei Wochen nach LL und hoffe meine Superstellen bringen es auch dieses Jahr
wieder.


----------



## murgtäler (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



germanbrl schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das wir uns alle an weniger Fisch oder weitere Reisen gewöhnen müssen.Norwegen wird ja auch nicht besser geworden die letzten Jahre.Ich fahre in zwei Wochen nach LL und hoffe meine Superstellen bringen es auch dieses Jahr
> wieder.


 
Hallo,
ich denke da werden alle die hochfahren enttäuscht sein.
Es ist egal ob du mit GPS, Plotter oder Dynamit angeln
gehst, es läuft nichts. Wir sind LL Kenner aber so was wie 
dieses Jahr haben wir noch nie erlebt ich habe den Kuttern mit Anglern zugeschaut 20 Mann auf dem Boot und 2 Fische
in einer Stunde. Wir haben mit 4 Mann in 7Tagen  30 Dorsche gefangen und sind 2000 km gefahren Ich sage, wenn sich nichts ändert war es das letzte mal LL dann kann ich auch 2000 Km an den Ebro fahren, da gibt es keine Berufsfischer die kein Maß kennen. Ich wünsche allen die hoch fahren Petri
u. so schönes Wetter wie an Pfingsten.
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Marco_H. (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Leute,

hier direkt ein "Livebericht" von der Insel.
Wir waren heute mit dem Kutter draussen,
haben aufgrund von nicht vorhandenen Dorschen gegen
18:00 Uhr den Hafen angelaufen (normal geht es ja bis 20:00 Uhr).
Bilanz des Tages: 2 Dorsche unter Maß für das ganze Boot, also quasi nix.
Dazu war das Wetter ziemlich windig am Ende, auch mit ein Grund, warum wir früher rein sind.

Sollte morgen mehr laufen, poste ich nochmal.


----------



## murmeli1965 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Ich würde sagen: 
ganz schöne Scheixe in LL.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Ihr  macht mir ja alle Mut. Fahre morgen Nacht los nach Langeland und erhoffe mir eigentlich schon ein paar Dorsche.Wenn ich das aber alles hier lese wird mir schon Angst und Bange.
Ich werde euch jedoch nächste Woche schreiben was dabei heraus gekommen ist.
In diesem Sinne Petri Heil


----------



## SteinbitIII (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



germanbrl schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das wir uns alle an weniger Fisch oder weitere Reisen gewöhnen müssen.Norwegen wird ja auch nicht besser geworden die letzten Jahre.Ich fahre in zwei Wochen nach LL und hoffe meine Superstellen bringen es auch dieses Jahr
> wieder.



Ja, das ist nichts neues, Fisch wird weniger, ganz klar..... Aber guck Dir mal das Bild an....Ich sage, das ist maßlos#d!!!!


----------



## Kroeti1977 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,
hoffe trotzdem das wir ein bissi Wetter haben in LL und das unser Guide, "der Oldi" uns in die besagten Löcher fährt, die der Dorsch-Tom angesprochen hat. Ansonsten machen wir es uns mit unserem Kellerbier gemütlich!!!

Gruß Nick


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Noch 8 Std bis zur Abfahrt. 
Ich könnte flennen:c:c
Erst schlechte Fangberichte nun auch schlechte Windverhältnisse..Der Wetterbericht sagt Windstärke 4-5 bzw 5-6 vorraus.Anscheinend geht dieses Jahr alles schief


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Wünsche dir trotzdem einen schönen Urlaub und gute Fänge!
Gib hinterher kurz Bescheid wie es war. Bin Ende August oben.


----------



## bobue (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo zusammen,
ich war ebenfalls über Pfingsten  wieder ca. 2 Wochen  auf Langeland. 
Über die mageren Fangergebnisse wurde ja schon ausreichend berichtet.
Auch wir mussten tagelang suchen um ein  Paar Dorsche zu finden.
Wir fahren jetzt schon seit ca. 15 Jahren mehrmals im Jahr auf die Insel aber so was
haben wir bis jetzt noch nicht erlebt. 
Man kann der Aussage von elranchero nur zustimmen  über das Gerede von  Wetter , Trift und Wind.
Wer Lust hat der schaut sich  Sonntag Abend die Sendung plusminus auf dem Sender Eins Plus an. ( 20.15 Uhr )
Betrifft Dorschfang in der Ostsee über  „Piraten Fischer“.
Da kann man sich  ungefähr vorstellen was in den nächsten Jahren auf uns Angler zukommt.
Und ob im Belt in den letzten Monaten  noch mehr Fischtrawler durchgezogen sind wird dir da oben sowieso keiner verraten.
Bis die Tage
Gruß
bobue


----------



## SteinbitIII (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Guck mal hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=128489

habs schon gesehen.....


----------



## elranchero (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

@bobue - Vielen Dank für die Zustimmung

Das liegt doch in der Natur der Sache, daß die Leutschen, die von dem Angeltourismus leben, die Bedingungen als negativ darstellen würden.....sie würden sich die Grundlage für ihr Geschäft entziehen. Und damit meine ich alle vom DagliBrugsen.....bis zur IBI Pommesbude!!! Nicht das hier der Eindruck entsteht ich hätte irgendwas gegen die lieben Leute, trifft nämlich absolut nicht zu.

Ich möchte vielmehr die Kameraden anregen, einfach mal objektiv darüber nachzudenken, was die Ursachen für den extremen Fischrückgang sind.....und jeder kann sich im Grunde selbst beantworten, daß wir mit der Theorie über die Netzfischerei schon auf einem guten Weg sind....die Frage zu beantworten.

Jetzt mal was lustiges zu den verschiedenen Aussagen (wie nennt man es noch??? ...ach ja Fähnchen im Winde!!!)

Aussage Geschäftsinhaber im Nov 2007 zu einem Angelkollegen der schlecht gefangen hat.....nee nee da mußt Du im April-Mai kommen zur Dorschsaison....

Aussage des gleichen Menschen zu mir Anfang Mai 2008.....nee nee da mußt Du im Juli-Aug. kommen zur Dorschsaison.....

anyway....jemand der seit 15 Jahren zur ~ gleichen Zeit da hinfährt, weiß doch selber was los ist.....da brauche ich keine Meinung einzuholen.

Aber ich hoffe, daß hier noch positive Berichte anrollen:vik:

....merkste was?


----------



## bobue (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Steinbit III

Habe Deinen Bericht vorher leider nicht gesehen. Danke für den Hinweis.
Vielleicht haben noch andere Kollegen den Film nicht gesehen und Interesse.


Gruß
bobue


----------



## SteinbitIII (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



elranchero schrieb:


> @bobue - Vielen Dank für die Zustimmung
> 
> Das liegt doch in der Natur der Sache, daß die Leutschen, die von dem Angeltourismus leben, die Bedingungen als negativ darstellen würden.....sie würden sich die Grundlage für ihr Geschäft entziehen. Und damit meine ich alle vom DagliBrugsen.....bis zur IBI Pommesbude!!! Nicht das hier der Eindruck entsteht ich hätte irgendwas gegen die lieben Leute, trifft nämlich absolut nicht zu.
> 
> ...


 
Tja, für die Leute, die derzeit ihr Geld mit Angeltourismus auf Langeland oder sonst irgendwo in der westl. Ostsee ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen sollen ist es natürlich auch kein leichtes Brot...möchte nicht unbedingt mit Ihnen tauschen...
Gruß, SteinbitIII


----------



## elranchero (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Das mag ja richtig sein...und tut mir auch sehr leid. Aber ich lass mich doch nicht verarschen!!! Da müssen die Leutchen sich an ihre kommunal Politiker wenden, um mittelfristig irgendwelche Fangbegrenzungen oder was weiß ich durchzusetzen.|supergri


----------



## SteinbitIII (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



elranchero schrieb:


> Das mag ja richtig sein...und tut mir auch sehr leid. Aber ich lass mich doch nicht verarschen!!! Da müssen die Leutchen sich an ihre kommunal Politiker wenden, um mittelfristig irgendwelche Fangbegrenzungen oder was weiß ich durchzusetzen.|supergri


 
Ist auch nicht der richtige Ort hier, um über so etwas zu diskutieren....(hier gehts ja um Fangmeldung)...also lasst es uns dabei belassen und den Jungs welche nun nach Langeland fahren die Daumen drücken, daß Sie noch den einen oder anderen Fisch finden|wavey:


----------



## murgtäler (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,
wie sieht es aus keine neuen Meldungen aus LL?
Keiner am Wochenend zurück gekommen? |kopfkrat
allen die gerade obewn sind ein kräftiges Petri.
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Rumpelrudi (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo, mein Freund Murgtäler |wavey:

Die neuesten Nachrichten kommen von mir, da ich am WE aus LL nach 14 Tagen ausgiebigen Angelns zurück bin.

Kein Dorschschwanz weit und breit und noch nicht einmal Nemos in der Brandung, und die war in der zweiten Woche sehr gut.
In der ersten Woche herrschte absolute Windstille, so dass die Bootfahrer alle Register ziehen konnten. Diese hiessen Wittling zwischen 15 und 20 m, Hornhecht im Überfluss oder Angeln vom Boot aus in Richtung Ufer auf Flunder.

In der zweiten Woche war der Wind für die Bootsangler zu heftig, also Nulltour.

Ich angel zum Glück nur in der Brandung und hatte genügend Flundern über 35 bis 44 cm, ein paar Klieschen, eine Scholle, Hornhecht bis zum Abwinken und zwei Mefos.

An den Netzfischern liegt es nicht, dass die Dorsche insgesamt nicht vorhanden sind, sondern an die monatelange NO-Windrichtung, die das "schlechte" Wasser vom Kattegat um Samsø in den Belt getrieben hat.

Bekanntlich leben um Samsø seit sehr vielen Jahren keine Dorsche mehr und der gleiche Trend setzt sich immer weiter gen Süden fort.

Tipp von mir: Buche zur Zeit nur noch ein Boot, wenn Du keine Dorsche fangen willst. Das erspart Frust und Du möchtest doch gute Laune haben #6


----------



## murgtäler (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,
dem besten Brandungsangler den ich kenne Rumpelrudi.
Nach dem wir an Pfingsten auch fast keine Dorsche
gefangen haben glaube ich fast du hast recht mit dem
schlechten Wasser bin mal gespannt ob sich dieses wieder
ändert, wenn mal ein richtig Sturm das Wasser wieder durch
wirbelt. Ja wir können alle nur hoffen das es wieder besser
wird. Rudi ich denke du hattest drotzdem 2 schöne Wochen.
Schade das du an Pfingsten nicht oben warst wir 4 
Schwärzwälder hätten gerne mit dir ein Glas Wein oder
Bier getrungen und sicher ein paar gute Tips bekommen.
Bleib gesund und vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder 
auf LL#h
Gruß murgtäler


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

So.. am Samstag fahr ich da hoch! Spodsbjerg!
Laut Wettervorhersage dreht der Wind die nächsten 14 Tage auf West!
Da bin ich mal gespannt ob sich was ändert??
Wenn nicht fahr ich halt spazieren mit dem Boot|uhoh:|uhoh:
Die Erwartungen sind ja komplett negativ, also kann es nur besser werden!
Nehm den Laptop mit und werde dann berichten.
Gruß
Tom:vik:


----------



## Rumpelrudi (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hej Thomas
Dann wünsche ich Dir einen erholsamen Urlaub und vergiss die Sonnencreme (Faktor 12) nicht. Westwind ist klasse für den Badestrand vor Spodsbjerg.
Zur Einstimmung ein aktuelles Bildchen von Deinem Hausstrand.


----------



## autoglas (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



elranchero schrieb:


> @bobue - Vielen Dank für die Zustimmung
> 
> Das liegt doch in der Natur der Sache, daß die Leutschen, die von dem Angeltourismus leben, die Bedingungen als negativ darstellen würden.....sie würden sich die Grundlage für ihr Geschäft entziehen. Und damit meine ich alle vom DagliBrugsen.....bis zur IBI Pommesbude!!! Nicht das hier der Eindruck entsteht ich hätte irgendwas gegen die lieben Leute, trifft nämlich absolut nicht zu.
> 
> ...


Hei ich schliese mich deiner Meinung voll an,hab noch eine Ergänzung dazu,war im Juni und okt.2007 auf Langeland und muste zum bedauern feststellen das auch Kollegen gibt die alles mitnehmen was in ein Topf passt,war selbst nicht weit von einem anderen Boot gestanden, und beobachtet wie sich der Eimer füllte(Fischchen)alles!! aber wirklich alles!!! habe dan die Leute angesprochen war zwecklos!!wen man dan davon ausgeht so ca. 5KG? untermasige Fischchen pro Kopf entnommen weden ,rechnet sich auf dauer auch hoch oder?fahre seit ca.20Jahren nach Dänemark es war meiner Meinung nach die ersten 10 Jahre super! und wurde durch die ganzen Umstände Netzfischerei usw. hinzugekommen Anglerkollegen die die Natur aus anderer Sicht sehen!!!!!!!!#q


----------



## Lockenfrosch (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Langelandgemeinde.

Wir sind gerade aus Bagenkop zurück, 5 Platte und ein untermaßiger Dorsch waren , von ein paar Hornhechten , die einzigen Fische, die sich an den Haken verirrten in einer Woche. Grund für die Fischleere ist meiner meinung nicht die Netzfischerei, ich habe nicht mehr Netze als sonst gesehen. Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist der kaum noch wahrnehmbare Salzgehalt im Wasser. Durch die anhaltende Ostströmung aus Richtung Finnland ist der Salzgehalt erheblich gesunken. Dazu kommt der überaus warme Winter, der die Wassertemperatur nicht genügend hat absinken lassen, um die Dorsche ins flache Wasser zu locken. Nördlich von Bornholm in 80 bis 100 meter Wassertiefe fangen sich die Schleppfischer zur zeit dumm und dämlich, 1000 Kilo Dorsch pro Schleppstunde sollen an der Tagesordnung sein, im Bereich Langeland 50. Vor nächstem Jahr wird sich an der Fangstatistik also meiner Meinung nach nichts ändern. Die Dorsche, die jetzt nicht von uns um Langeland gefangen werden, landen  nördlich von Bornholm im Netz der Fischer. Naja, frische Luft und viel Sonne hatten wir, ist ja auch erfreulich. In diesem Sinne, Petri Heil und hoffentlich auf ein besseres jahr 2009.


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Also Lockenfrosch,
das finnische Wasser ist eher bei Bornholm als bei Langeland. Ob die Gerüchte über Schleppnetzfischer stimmen, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber wenns am finnischen Wasser liegt, sollte bei Bornholm auch nichts sein.
Der Dorschbestand ist schlecht. Das wissen wir. Langeland ist schon lange keine gute Dorschinsel mehr. Es ist schön dort, man fängt seinen Fisch zum Essen. Die Filetballerei ist wohl am Ende. Eigentlich auch nicht schlimm. 
Ich beobachte die Geschichte auch schon längere Zeit. Es gibt noch weitere Dinge, die in der Ostsee geschehen. Der Hecht in den schwedischen Schären nimmt immer mehr ab. Man fängt vor Rügen Lachse aus Schweden, Finnland, Polen und sogar aus Norwegen!!
Der Dorsch ist eben auch in vielen Gebieten weg.
Einen großen Grund sehe ich in der Vermehrung der Fischfarmen im Meer. Diese verdrecken nicht nur das Wasser und produzieren billigen Fisch - sie brauchen auch mehr und mehr Futter. Woher kommt das? Das billigste Futter kommt aus dem Meer - Gammelfischerei. Da wird richtig Geschäft gemacht. Mittlerweile fehlt in vielen Gebieten der traditionell gute Futterfischbestand. Vielleicht auch ein Grund für die in den letzten Jahren immer besser werdenden Lachsfänge vor Rügen. Auch Dorsch gibts da noch gut. Zwei riesige Heringspopulationen - der rügensche Herbst und Frühjahrshering werden zwar auch schon stark befischt. Hoffentlich bleibt man bei einer halbwegs nachhaltigen Fischerei und macht die Holländer mit ihrer neuen Fabrik auf Rügen nicht noch reicher.


----------



## goeddoek (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin Thomas und herzlich Willkommen im AB :m


Schön, auch mal die "andere Seite" zu hören #h Daneben haben wir ja vielleicht die Möglichkeit, durch Dich auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben.

Soweit deine Touren mit dem Porsche oder Morgan das zulassen  ( kleiner Scherz, nicht übelnehmen ) :q:q:q


So - damit genug "off topic", es geht ja hier um Fangmeldungen.

Was mich natürlich neben den Dorschfängen interessiert sind Meerforellen und Meeräschen. 
Gibt da einige schöne Ecken auf der Nachbarinsel #6

Hast Du da ein paar Infos für uns ?

Werden auf Langeland Meeräschen gefangen oder fischt keiner gezielt auf die "Zicken"?


Hau in die Tasten |supergri



... und an alle Langelandfreunde:

- finde ich klasse, dass in diesem Forum so toll und höflich geschrieben wird. Auch wenn das ein emotionsgeladenes Thema ist.

Gut so und bitte weiterhin mit dänischer Freundlichkeit posten #h


Hilsen,

Georg


----------



## abborre (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Das Problem ist, das die Meisten, die hier posten, nicht von Ihren ein gefahrenen Gewohnheiten ab lassen können und nicht bereit sind, neue (Angel-)Wege zu gehen. 
Einmal Langeland, immer Langeland!!
Egal wie schlecht die Fänge sind, nächstes Jahr geht`s wieder hin! Doch wenn ich all das hier lese, werden nur die Probleme diskutiert, aber keiner zieht die Konsequenzen und sucht sich ein anderes Ferienziel.


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Du hast recht, Aborre,
Langeland ist hoch frequentiert, weil dort noch Bootscharter ohne Sportbootführerschein möglich ist und alle Hütten Gefriertruhen haben. Das fette Revier war einmal....


----------



## Lockenfrosch (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



abborre schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das die Meisten, die hier posten, nicht von Ihren ein gefahrenen Gewohnheiten ab lassen können und nicht bereit sind, neue (Angel-)Wege zu gehen.
> Einmal Langeland, immer Langeland!!
> Egal wie schlecht die Fänge sind, nächstes Jahr geht`s wieder hin! Doch wenn ich all das hier lese, werden nur die Probleme diskutiert, aber keiner zieht die Konsequenzen und sucht sich ein anderes Ferienziel.



Wir sind dieses Jahr erst das zweite Mal nach Langeland gefahren, waren vorher immer in Norwegen. Letztes jahr haben wir verhältnismäßig gut gefangen, ca. 25 KG Filet haben wir pro person mit nach hause genommen, die auch sehr schnell verzehrt waren. Das hat also kaum was mit Gewohnheit zu tun. Dieses jahr haben wir GARNIX gefangen, was man also nicht als langsames schlechter werden bezeichenen kann, sondern das muss einen ganz gezielten Grund haben, das der Dorsch von einem auf das nächste Jahr weg ist. Sicher ist der Dorschbestand in der Ostsee überfischt und gefährdet, da will ich auch gar nicht von ablenken, aber dieser dramatische Unterschied muss einen anderen Grund haben, und da bietet sich der fehlende Salzgehalt an. Ich bitte jeden, der jetzt hinfährt, das nachzuprüfen, uns ist  es extrem aufgefallen. Auffallend war, das auch Plattfische und Wittlinge kaum noch da waren, die noch 2 Wochen vorher ziemlich zahlreich gefangen wurden. Vielleicht kann ja da mal jemand was zu schreiben, der wirklich fundiertes Wissen hat und nicht rumrät wie die meisten von uns.


----------



## chivas (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

das sind ja echt rosige aussichten... na hoffentlich ändert sich da in den nächsten 2 wochen noch was -.-

wenigstens paar platte wollte ich mal einsacken


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Der Salzgehalt ist eine ziemlich schwache Ausrede! Nicht von den Anglern...
Vor Rügen, wo innerhalb von 2 Kilometern Hecht und Dorsch gefangen werden, ist der Salzgehalt nochmals wesentlich geringer. Kann man übrigens in einigen Meßstationen nachschauen. 
Ich kenne LLand seit 1970. Seit einigen Jahren ist es immer schlechter geworden. LLand war aber nie das Revier, das mehr Fische als andere Gebiete hatte. Es hatte nur einen einzigen Vorteil: Boote ohne Führerschein und geeignete Hütten. Ich befürchte, da muß ein Umdenken erfolgen oder die Vermieter werden sich andere Dinge einfallen lassen müssen.


----------



## koebueci (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Dorsch Tom viel Spaß in Spodsbjerg und gute Dorsche! vielleicht treffen wir uns im Hafen . Ich bin auch in der Woche oben.
Gruß Dorsch Andy


----------



## Sauerland (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Langsam geht mir das Gejammer hier auf den Sack, sorry für den drastischen Ausdruck.

Es gibt sie noch die Dorsche hier im Belt, gestern ca. 8 Std. Ausfahrt, gefangene Fische ca. so an die 20 Stück, (Durchschnittsgrösse so zwischen 40 und 80 cm, mitgenommen 6 Stück).!

Verlasst mal die TiefKültuhenmentalität, dann macht Angeln wieder richtig Spass.

Freut Euch auf jede windstille Ausfahrt und geniesst das Angeln im noch letzten Fischreservat nahe Deutschland.


PS: Vorbeugend, ich habe Internet an Bord.

S.


----------



## rutic (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Danke !!!
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele 

Wir fahren  am 21. Juni zum Torben ,und ich kann es auch nicht mehr ( hören) lesen 
Setzt Euch gemütlich ans Wasser und werft ein bischen in die  Brandung und genießt die Ruhe.#g
Zwischendurch ein kleiner Schluck  oder später in Eurer Unterkunft Ein bischen was in der Pfanne  brötscheln und
spaß haben
Wenn dann noch ab und zu etwas zupft .... Was will mann denn noch mehr 
Uns jedenfalls gefällt es so schon 6 Jahre dort#h


----------



## zanderkiller22 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

#anur noch 14Tage,und wir sind auf 
Langeland.Fisch ist nicht so wichtig

schönes Wetter brauchen wir und

kaltes Bier.


----------



## Sauerland (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

He, Jung' s Eure Antworten find ich toll, wir machen einen neuen Clup auf, ,Langelands Spassfischer, E.V.' oder so ähnlich. (das ist leider?? nur ein Joke!!!)

Fischen ohne Ende aber mit unendlicher Freude, aber absolute

 Fairness für unsere nassen Freunde, eigentlich selbstverständlich oder? 

Nun mal ernsthaft, natürlich darf das Fangen und Töten einer Kreatur kein Spass sein, der Sinn sollte immer eine Verwertung im Sinne der gesetzl. Vorgebungen der selben voraussetzen.

Nochmals sorry, dies kann ich leider bei vielen, sehr vielen Hobbyfischern (ich nenne diese Spezies bewusst nicht Angler) hier im Umfeld nicht erkennen

Also, von einem Langelandfreak, kommerziell ungebunden, hier gibt es immer noch gute Fische zu fangen, man muss sie allerdings auch hier, überfischerungsbedingt , wie auch an jedem Heimgewässer suchen und natürlich überlisten.

Was soll ich eigentlich noch weiter ausführen, benehmen wir uns einfach wie daheim im Verein, dann klappt's vielleicht auch in den nächsten Jahren (Jahrzehnten?) mit den Ostseeleoparden, ich bete dafür.   

S.


----------



## koebueci (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

heute 1. Tag in Spodsbjerg,07.06.2008
diese Woche bekommt ihr Liebe Langelandspezis tägliche Fangmeldungen.
Wetter: 25C sonnig, das Wasser fast wie in der Badewanne.
Nördlich von Spodsbjerg bei der ersten grüne Tonne mehrere Bisse auf Bananenpilker 125gr. Außerdem auf Wattwurm einen schönen Dorsch gefangen. Auf Wattwurm gingen auch einige Plattfische meistens nicht sehr groß. An dieser Tonne verläuft eine Rinne 20m tief. Der besucht lohnt sich auf jedem Fall. Morgen früh werde ich noch einmal dort .versuchen.


----------



## chivas (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

huhu koebueci 

wenn du auch info´s über´s brandungsfischen und evtl. auch meefofänge hast - jedenfalls ich persönlich wäre dir sehr dankbar


----------



## rutic (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



rutic schrieb:


> Danke !!!
> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele
> 
> Wir fahren am 21. Juni zum Torben ,und ich kann es auch nicht mehr ( hören) lesen
> ...


 

Damit mich niemand falsch versteht . Wir versuchen auch alles ,um unseren Fisch zu fangen.
Wir können aber auch gut damit umgehen ,wenns mal nicht so läuft .#:


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Leute bin seit gestern aus Langeland zurück (wir waren 5 Personen) und ich muß euch sagen der Urlaub war ein Reinfall:c:c
Bei Torben Hansen angekommen und das Auto ist kaputt gegangen.#q
Wir hatten also drei Tage kein Auto.Und die freundlichen Herren von der Werkstatt haben uns dann anschließend 1000 Euro abgenommen.|bigeyes#d
Reperatur bei uns in Deutschland mit Arbeitszeit um die 500 Euro.|sagnix


Nun ja da ich die letzten 2 Jahre ein Boot im Hafen von Bagenkop hatte und wir wetterbedingt immer fast nicht rausfahren konnte,buchte ich dieses Jahr 2 kleine Boote auf Trailer und was war das Ende vom Lied?? Ostwind!!#q

So und nun die Bilanz|bigeyes

5 Personen  

1. untermaßigen Dorsch
1. maßigen Dorsch
1. Hornhecht
1. Scholle
:v:v:v

Einfach nur zum kotzen.Und wenn hier einige meinen nur zwecks dem wunderschönen Wetter raufzufahren und die Fische wären Nebensache die sind genau richtig.
Doch für schönes Wetter fahr ich nicht 1200 km einfach!

Tja was soll ich da noch groß schreiben es sind devenetiv keine Fische da.
Da könnt ihr probieren was ihr wollt Pilker, Twister Gummifisch, schleppen oder Dynamit es ist nichts da!!
Weder Dorsch vom Boot noch Platte vom Strand.

Auch die Stellen vom "Märchenbuch" Der Langelandführer waren fürn A...

Es ist außerdem nicht nur uns so gegangen.Alle anderen Angler schimpften ebenso wie die Rohrspatzen.
Ich habe soetwas vorher noch nie erlebt.

Und die Ausredenliste der Einheimischen ist lang.
-zu wenig Salzgehalt
-zu milder Winter
-falsche Angelstelle
-falscher Köder
- im flachen fischen 
- im tiefen fischen
-zur Schiffahrtsrinne raus
-über die Rinne usw usw....

Was die wahre Ursache ist keine Ahnung#c

Was diesesmal auch komisch war ist das keine Netze an der Ostküste zu sehen waren.
Dafür war in Bagenkop alles zugepflastert.

Nun ja was soll ich sagen dieser ist bis jetzt der größte Reinfall an Urlaub gewesen.

Ich wünsche allen anderen Anglern die vor Ort sind oder die demnächst auf Langeland fahren viel Erfolg.

Und allen denen der Fisch Nebensache ist , wünsche ich schönes Wetter die ja nur hauptsächlich zwecks diesem rauffahren.

In diesem Sinne 
Petri Heil


----------



## rutic (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Super !!!! Sieiiiiiisse 
Geht doch #6Das macht Mut:vik:


----------



## Dorschina (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Spodsbjerg 31.05. - 06.06.08

Wir waren in dieser Zeit zu dritt in Spodsbjerg und können uns insgesamt nicht beschweren:
Konnten jeden Tag zumindest stundenweise rausfahren und haben auch gar nicht so schlecht gefangen, wie es hier immer wieder beschrieben wurde.

Insgesamt waren es zwar "nur" 10 maßige Dorsche (bis 5 Pfund), dafür aber auch unzählige Hornis, jede Menge große Klieschen und Flundern und zwei große Schollen.

Da wir auch nicht vorhatten, unseren gesamten Bekanntenkreis mit Fisch zu versorgen, waren wir durchaus zufrieden mit unseren Fängen (zumal wir ja Angst hatten, überhaupt keinen an den Haken zu bekommen, nachdem was wir hier alles zuvor gelesen hatten). Hinzu kam das traumhafte Wetter, so dass wir auch noch schön braun aus dem Urlaub kamen.

Also, lasst den Kopf nicht hängen, auch nach sieben Wochen Ostwind sind noch ein paar Fische da #6

Gruß und Petri heil
Claudia


----------



## goeddoek (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin Claudia und herzlich Willkommen im AB #h


Na, das liest man doch gerne. Schönen Dank für die Fangmeldung - das macht den Leuten doch sicher wieder Mut.


Gruß,

Georg


P.S. Dein Nickname gefällt mir #6


----------



## koebueci (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

o8.06.2008 der 2. Tag in Spodsbjerg. Bei super sonnigem Wetter gingen die Dorsche heute auf dem Pilker besser. Ich habe auch mit Wattwurmer versucht aber kein Biß. Das Wasser war ruhig und so konnte ich weit auf der andere Seite der Fahrrinne fahren. Dort südlich von Spodsbjerg gibt es einige Gute Stellen. Keine riesen Dorsche aber 2 bis 3 Kg Burschen. Es war ein schöner Tag. Vielleich kann ich morgen früh die gleiche Stelle noch einmal aufsuchen. Das Wetter soll noch morgen halten, mit wenig Wind.
Dorsch Andy


----------



## Lockenfrosch (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Komisch,

was manche Leute, die gewerblich vom Angeltourismus abhängig sind, für Fänge posten. Das läuft meinen eigenen Erfahrungen diametral entgegen. Wir hatten mit 2 Anglern während einer ganzen Woche nicht annähernd so viel Dorsch gesehen, geschweige denn gefangen, wie hier an 2 Tagen gepostet werden, das finde ich persönlich schon ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Ungewöhnlich sind die Fänge überhaupt nicht, wenn Du das typisch dänische Schmunzeln im Mundwinkel sehen könntest.

Wenn wir die Fangberichte genau lesen, so werden vor Langeland immer noch keine vernünftigen Dorsche gefangen.
Die Fangberichte stammen von Lolland, wohin manche Angler verbotenerweise mit ihren kleinen Leihbooten bei stiller See hin fahren.

Wer hier also schreibt, dass er mit dem Leih-Kleinboot weit über die Fahrrinne hinaus gefahren ist, also in Lolland angelt, sollte sich den Mietvertrag mal genauer ansehen.

Hier müssen wir differenzieren, ob ein Privater mit eigenem Boot bzw. ein Fischer mit seinen Kunden in die Nakskov-Rinne vor Lolland fahren darf, oder ein Mietfahrer seinen Hals riskiert, um "mit allen Mitteln" Dorsche zu fangen.

Bitte bleibt bei den Fangberichten bei Langeland und nicht nur beim Auslaufhafen. Mit Anglerlatein wird sonst mehr Schaden angerichtet, als der Touristik-Insel gut tut.


----------



## goeddoek (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin Rudi |wavey:


Schön, wieder von Dir zu lesen :m


Hier muss ich ein bisschen O T schreiben 

Ich kann deine Aussage bestätigen, das vor der schönsten dänischen Insel   ganz gut Dorsch gefangen wird.

Warum das bei unsern Nachbarn auf Langeland nicht der Fall sein soll, versteh ich auch nicht ganz #c

Wichtig dein Hinweis mit der Fahrt quer über den Langelandsbælt. Bitte vorsichtig Leute - das ist 'ne Schiffahrtsstraße, abgesehen davon, dass die Ostsee kein Dorfteich ist.

So groß kann kein Fisch sein, dass ihr dafür euer Leben riskiert.

Und nochmals der Hinweis: bitte Fangmeldungen posten.

Wenn ihr über die Situation vor Langeland im Allgemeinen posten wollt, macht bitte ein neues Thema auf, okay ? :m 



Gruß,

Georg


----------



## koebueci (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

3. Tag in Spodsbjerg. 09.06.2008
Sonniges Wetter allerdings mit aufrischendem Westwind.Es ist erstaunlich, daß viele Angler wenig oder garnichts gefangen haben und in einem Bericht am gleichen Tag von 30 Dorschen berichtet wird.|bla:|bla: Nun gut die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. wäre schön zu wissen wo man in Spodsbjerg solche Stellen finden kann. #cDennoch gingen schöne Plattfische auf dem Hacken in 15 m Tiefe.:vik:
Gruß Dorschandy


----------



## kleinerdorsch (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Heringsfetzen 04 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute bin seit gestern aus Langeland zurück (wir waren 5 Personen) und ich muß euch sagen der Urlaub war ein Reinfall:c:c
> Bei Torben Hansen angekommen und das Auto ist kaputt gegangen.#q
> Wir hatten also drei Tage kein Auto.Und die freundlichen Herren von der Werkstatt haben uns dann anschließend 1000 Euro abgenommen.|bigeyes#d
> Reperatur bei uns in Deutschland mit Arbeitszeit um die 500 Euro.|sagnix
> ...


 Hi Oli,
wo habt Ihr Euch denn auf Langeland versteckt?????|kopfkrat
War 4 mal am TH 47 mit kaltem Bier:vik:!!!!
Gesehen habe ich aber keinen von Euch und mußte dat eklige Zeuchs allene vernichten:q.
Bei uns sah es aber nicht viel besser aus.
4maßige Dorsche,
4 gute Platte,
etwa 15 Hornis 
und jede Menge Frust, den wir jedoch erfolgreich weggespült 
haben#6.
Gruß  Rolf


----------



## Dorschina (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Ja, diese Stellen mit den Riesen rund um Spodsbjerg würd ich auch gern kennen, damit ich im nächsten Urlaub auch mal ne gute Chance auf den "Fisch der Woche" habe #6

Aber nachdem einige ja ganz leer ausgegangen sind, freue ich mich auch über meinen 5-Pfünder - zumal es der schwerste Fang unserer Truppe war und ich damit meine beiden Jungs mal schön nass gemacht habe :vik:

Gruß an den Unbekannten vom Campingplatz, der weiß wo die guten Stellen sind... 

Claudia


----------



## dipsy (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin,

Was mir bei den Postings immer wieder auffällt ist, das die meisten Angler an der Menge an Filet entscheiden, ob es ein schöner Urlaub war oder nicht.#d
Wenn man nicht immer die Truhe im Blickwinkel hat, kann man auf Langeland nach wie vor einen schönen Urlaub erleben.:m

Ausserdem behaupte ich mal das bestimmt 70% der Angler falsch ausgerüstet sind. Wenn man sich deren Ausrüstung ansieht denkt man es geht zum Tiefseefischen nach Norwegen. |rolleyes
Auch fördert Alkoholkonsum im Boot bestimmt nicht die Köderführung und Aufmerksamkeit beim Angeln.

Dicke Dorsche sind nach wie vor da und wer ein wenig Angeln kann, bekommt immer noch eine leckere Mahlzeit zusammen.

Gruß
Dipsy


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Lieber Heringsfetzen04,
ich verstehe deinen Frust. Wie weiter oben zu lesen, halte ich Langeland schon lange nicht mehr für ein
Toprevier. Insofern muß jeder wissen, was er tut.
Allerdings verstehe ich an deinem Statement eines nicht: Warum sollten sich "Einheimische" entschuldigen? Langeland ist schön, die Leute eigentlich immer sehr nett. Für den Fischbesatz der Ostsee sind sie sicher nicht verantwortlich zu machen.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Gemeinde!
Heute dritter Tag in Langeland! Also esgibt noch Dosche; man muß Sie nur finden! Haben gestern 10 Stück gehabt, aber viele kleine!
Bin guter Hoffnung, daß es besser wird.
Heute bläst der Westwind mit 5-6. Wir gönen uns etwas Urlaub und greifen demnächst wieder an!
Also die dorschlose Zeit scheint zu Ende zu gehen!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Multe (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hi,

also erst Mal muss ich als Neuling mal sagen, das hier teilweise ein Umgangston herrscht, den man eigentlich unter "Gleichgesinnten" nicht pflegen sollte!
Eigentlich sehr schade...wird irgendwie von Kommentar zu Kommentar persönlicher!

Also ich kann nichts Schlechtes gegen Langeland sagen, ganz im Gegenteil, natürlich hat sich die Angelei in Langeland und in der kompletten Ostsee verändert, 
aber es ist immer noch genug Fisch für Alle da!Wir fahren seit 15 Jahren 2x pro Jahr hoch und haben immer gut gefangen und es sind viele der heutigen guten Plätze immer noch die gleichen Plätze wie damals. 

Und schlechte Tage gibt es immer mal, ist zwar ärgerlich aber das hat man an seinem Hausgewässer genauso, das sollte sich Jeder mal vor Augen halten!
Zum Thema Fischer...wer sich mal genau die Seekarte anschaut wird schnell sehen das die Schleppfischerei im Belt aufgrund der Bodenbeschaffenheit keinen Spaß haben wird.
Stellnetzfischer wird es immer geben, aber das ist vollkommen in Ordnung, diese Leute müssen mit dem Fisch ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen und haben es schwer genug!

Da ich 5 Wochen im Jahr oben bin seh ich leider oft, das manche Angler noch fischen wie zu Opa's Zeiten, 300 Gramm Pilker, 4-5 Beifänger...was soll dabei rauskommen??
Die letzten beiden Jahren wurden im Sommer nur Fische gefangen mit "stillen" Ködern, wer das beherzigt hatte, wurde auch belohnt. Man muss sich den Gegebenheiten auch anpassen können, aber das fällt leider manchmal schwer weil Jeder sein eigenes Erfolgsrezept kennen will...kennt man aus dem restlichen Leben wahrscheinlich genauso.

So, das solls erstmal gewesen sein für den Moment.

Da es ja hier um Fangstastiken(-meldungen) geht werd ich mal das schlaue Buch auspacken und mal beim nächsten Posting zeigen was möglich, damit es nicht heißt: "Langeland ist kein Angelland mehr!"


----------



## chivas (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

hat vielleicht auch jemand - am besten positive^^ - mitteilungen vom küstenangeln?

oder ist da im moment wirklich so ne flaute, wie man vermuten kann/muß ?


----------



## Lockenfrosch (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



dipsy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Was mir bei den Postings immer wieder auffällt ist, das die meisten Angler an der Menge an Filet entscheiden, ob es ein schöner Urlaub war oder nicht.#d
> Wenn man nicht immer die Truhe im Blickwinkel hat, kann man auf Langeland nach wie vor einen schönen Urlaub erleben.:m
> ...



Hallo dipsy;

dazu kann ich nur sagen, wenn ich mir eine einzige Woche Urlaub im Jahr gönne und diese Woche als ANGELURLAUB plane, möchte ich auch Fisch fangen, der mir einen kleinen Vorrat in der Truhe spendiert . Und zum Thema Ausrüstung, ich angle seit Jahren im Küstenbereich mit Karpfenrute oder der Seahawk von Fenwick, 3,00 m Wg 80 - 120 gr  je nach Tiefe , und Gummifisch 12 cm bis 15 cm, ohne Beifänger. Als Ausweichköder kleine Pilks mit Gewichten von 45 bis 80 Gramm. Ich finde das nicht überdimensioniert. Natürlich muss ich nicht mit Zentern Dorsch nach hause kommen, aber ein paar Kilo dürfen es ruhig sein, ohne das ich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben muss, oder?
mfg
Jürgen


----------



## goeddoek (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

So und damit jetzt genug off topic !!!!


Denkt bitte an die Netiquette :l und postet ab hier NUR NOCH Fangmeldungen.

Ansonsten macht, wie bereits gesagt 'nen Thread auf. Alternative - ich mach das und verschieb OT-Postings in den neuen Thread.

Das würde aber diesen Thread unübersichtlich machen, das wollen wir doch nicht :m


Gruß,

Georg


----------



## Quappenjäger (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Lockenfrosch schrieb:


> Hallo dipsy;
> 
> dazu kann ich nur sagen, wenn ich mir eine einzige Woche Urlaub im Jahr gönne und diese Woche als ANGELURLAUB plane, möchte ich auch Fisch fangen, der mir einen kleinen Vorrat in der Truhe spendiert . Und zum Thema Ausrüstung, ich angle seit Jahren im Küstenbereich mit Karpfenrute oder der Seahawk von Fenwick, 3,00 m Wg 80 - 120 gr je nach Tiefe , und Gummifisch 12 cm bis 15 cm, ohne Beifänger. Als Ausweichköder kleine Pilks mit Gewichten von 45 bis 80 Gramm. Ich finde das nicht überdimensioniert. Natürlich muss ich nicht mit Zentern Dorsch nach hause kommen, aber ein paar Kilo dürfen es ruhig sein, ohne das ich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben muss, oder?
> mfg
> Jürgen


 
ein schlechtes gewissen brauchst du nicht haben! aber es ist halt so das im belt häufig von einen auf den anderen tag die bedingungen wechseln und man sich drauf einstellen muss!
es kann sein das der fisch aufgrund des wetter's,strömung oder andere einflüsse mal flach oder tief steht.
dazu kommt es auch noch darauf an was sie gerade fressen.
hauen sich die leo's ringler in den bauch wird man mit einem pilker warscheinlich nicht weit kommen.
daher kommt es nicht auf die ausrüstung an ( habe aber auch schon genügend dort mit norwegen geschirr gesehen ) sondern auf die gegebenheiten!
wenn man überlegt das der belt manchmal spiegelglatt ist und eine unterströmung herrscht wo man mit nem kilo gewicht gerade runterkommt ist es mit sicherheit besser ein platz zu suchen wo weniger drift ist( denn dort haben es die fische auch einfacher nahrung zu finden )!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



chivas schrieb:


> hat vielleicht auch jemand - am besten positive^^ - mitteilungen vom küstenangeln?
> 
> oder ist da im moment wirklich so ne flaute, wie man vermuten kann/muß ?


Flaute ? Nö. Einige kennen mich nicht, deshalb der Hinweis, dass ich nicht mit Fängen prolle. Ich angel aber seit jahrzehnten von Langelands Küsten aus und kenne, trotz des letzten Orkans, der die Küste stark verändert hat, einige Stellen, die nicht im "Angelführer" verzeichnet sind. 
Dovns Klint hat der Sturm arg zugesetzt und ist schwierig geworden. Nur bei Niedrigwasser zu empfehlen. Mit einer 4,20 m Brandungsrute hast Du dort nur an zwei Standpunkten genügend Platz zum Auswerfen.
Wenn die Flut dort einsetzt, ist Brandungsangeln nur noch eine Materialschlacht. Die einzigste Stelle überhaupt, wo ich einige Systeme gelassen habe.
Jedoch werden am Dovns Klint in der Flutströmung die Hornis munter (alle 3 Minuten ein Fang).
Brummpa liegt bei den Plattfischen in der Brandung nicht ganz richtig. Es benötigt lediglich ein bisschen Welle und schon erreichen die Platten über 35 cm. Die Wurfweiten sind leider so, dass die 90m Marke überschritten werden muß, um gut fangen zu können.:g Vielleicht meint Brummpa deswegen, dass kaum Plattfische zu fangen sind. Am Dovns Klint stand ein Rendsburger Angler mit 3,90 m Ruten neben mir und erreichte die Vorderkante der letzten Sandbank, während ich auf der Seeseite der selbigen angeln konnte. Ergebnis: 1 zu 7 Platte in 1,5 Stunden.
Besonders schlecht funzen zur Zeit Systeme mit Clips, Perlen und sonstigen Gedöns. Die habe ich auch umsonst mitgeschleppt. Vor selbstleuchtenden Farben hauen die Fische ab.
Einfachste Vorfächer vom Typ "Dänemark", wo lediglich das 35g Gewicht gegen ein 150 g Blei ausgetauscht wird, sind der Bringer. Tagsüber die einfachen von DAM (85cm lang, rote Schlauch-Seitenarme).
Wattwurm ist besser als Seeringelwurm, auch wenn die Händler das Gegenteil behaupten. Krabben sind tagsüber kaum unterwegs bis nicht vorhanden. Nachts ab 0 Uhr 30 rupfen jedoch die kleinen Wittlinge jeden Wurm vom Haken und nicht die Krabben.

Fazit von 14 Tage Brandungsurlaub
Hornhechtfänge nach Belieben, habe aber nur 40 verwerten wollen
72 Flundern, 3 Klieschen, 1 Scholle
2 gut genährte Meerforellen sowie einige Untermaßige, die ich selbstredend schonendst zur Mama geschickt habe.


----------



## koebueci (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin Thomas,
Wo gibt es den gute Kaffee? Heute mußten wir mit wenigen Dorschen uns zufrieden geben. Melde Dich, ich bin bis Ende der Woche noch in Spodsbjerg.


----------



## McPou (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin zusammen waren von 26.04 - 03.05.08 in spodsbjerg mit soliden fängen, haben zu 10 ca. 125 lebend fisch mit genommen!
Positiv zu bewerten war das unterschiedliche Fische gefngen wurden z.b. Dorsch, Meerforelle, Hornhecht, Scholle, Steinbutt.

Wir haben die meisten Dorsche in der 2 Fahrrinne gefangen auf 18-22 Meter es gibt aber einen Trick wie man an die größeren Dorsche ran kommt, man muß den drilling vom Pilker weg machen und eine ca. 30-50cm lange schnur dran machen und daran ein Bleikopf mit twister war super fängig aber haben es erst am vorletzten tag herausgefunden!

Das Wetter spielte voll mit also probiert mal aus!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## koebueci (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Ostseejungfrau,
Ich fahre mit dem Boot raus und versuche die Dorsche zu ärgern,(soweit die es mir erlauben. Mefo und Brandungsangeln habe ich noch nicht versucht.
Gruß Dorschandy


----------



## koebueci (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Thomas,
Super! :mIch komme morgen gegen Mittag nachdem ich die Pilker eingeholt habe.
Gruß Dorschandy


----------



## koebueci (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

5. Tag in Spodsbjerg. 11.06.2008
Nun wie schon von mehreren geschrieben,wußte ich, daß Heute sehr windig wird mit zum Teil kräftigen Windböen. So habe ich mich von meiner Frau überreden lassen, den Tag auf eine andere Art ( ohne zu angeln ) zu verbringen. :g Wir waren in Svendborg zum Shoppen. Wir haben schließlich auch Urlaub.Der Tag war ganz schön und meine Frau hat die Kreditkarte auch nicht sehr strapaziert. :l
Allerdings den Fang des Tages habe ich doch gemacht! Wir sind dann zum Auto zurück und auf der Windschutzscheibe hängt ein Ticket. Die Stadtverwaltung von Svendborg läßt grüßen sagt meine Frau. Dort wo wir den Wagen abgestellt haben, hätte ich die Parkuhr aufstellen müssen. Schlappe 510,- Kronen muß ich löhnen.Na Klasse! Ungeschickt läßt grüßen, aber nicht weiter sagen!:v
Wären wir heute zum Forellenpuff gefahren hätten wir noch Geld gespart.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Andy, wir Mindener haben Humor und freuen uns über jede Aufmerksamkeit, die uns entgegen gebracht wird.
Ich wurde sehr nett als Brandungs-As wiedererkannt und fing mir promt etwas ein 
So etwas zaubert ein Lächeln ins Gesicht :m


----------



## koebueci (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Rumpelrudi,
Klasse! Jemand aus der Heimat. Vielleicht sieht man sich doch einmal Zuhause.#h
Dorschandy


----------



## Lockenfrosch (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Alle abgesoffen gestern? Wo bleiben die Fangmeldungen?


----------



## Blauhai (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

....ja, es kommen gar keine Berichte mehr. Fährt keiner mehr hoch wegen der schlechten Fänge?

Ich fahre am 28.06. für 2 Wochen nach Bagenkop und brenne also darauf zu erfahren, ob die Dorsche endlich wieder beißen.

Gruß und Petri Hai

"Blauhai"


----------



## larsman100 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hi -
ich war mit ein paar Leuten in der ersten Juni Woche auf Langeland in Spodsbjerg. Wetter war herrlich. Sonne pur. Dienstag und Mittwoch herrschte aber starker Ostwind, der das rausfahren mit dem Boot unmöglich machte. Ab Donnerstag war die See wieder ruhig. 
Fänge: Ein untermassiger Dorsch. Haben alles versucht-flach, tief, mit Wurm, Gummifisch, Pilker... Kein Biss!
Gegen Abend haben wir mit Wattwurm auf 5m gute Plattfische gefangen. Hornhechte gab es in Hülle und Fülle.

Wir fahren schon seit einigen Jahren nach Langeland, haben aber noch nie so wenig (quasi keine) Dorsche gefangen. Die Insel ist superschön und von Hamburg aus schnell zu erreichen, doch trotzdem überlegen wir, ob wir unser Urlaubsziel im nächsten Jahr nicht mal ändern werden. 

Gruß Lars


----------



## larsman100 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Thomas,
ich finde es sehr gut, dass du die Leserschaft mit den aktuellen, dir bekannten Meldungen, auf dem Laufenden hältst. User, die dir nun unterstellen, du würdest irgendetwas verschönern sind m.E. auf dem Holzweg. Bilder sprechen nun mal für sich. Gerne mehr davon. 
Auch wenn meine Freunde und ich offensichtlich eine, anglerisch gesehen, total miese Woche erwischt habe, glaube ich nicht, dass es das nun für immer gewesen sein soll. Die Natur ist nunmal unberechenbar. Und das ist auch gut so. Trotzdem hatten wir jede Menge Spaß auf der Insel. 
Ich wünsche allen, die in der nächsten Zeit nach Langeland fahren wieder gute Fänge und zumindest ähnlich gutes Wetter, wie vor zwei Wochen. 

Gruß Lars


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Habe heute alles gegeben! Absolut kein Erfolg! Kein Glück!
Die anderen Bootsbesatungen haten scheibar mehr Glück!Auch en schöner 12 Pfünder habe ich gesehen!Es is halt Glück und Können notwendig. Und beides hatten wir scheinbar heute nicht.....
Aber wirhaben noch eine Woche und die Windvorhersage ist besser..
Gruß
Tom


----------



## dipsy (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin,

würde mich freuen wenn Thomas hier weiterhin in mehr oder weniger regelmäßigen Abständen, (eher mehr als weniger:q)
was über die aktuellen Fänge von Langeland zum besten gibt.#6

Gruß
Dipsy


----------



## dodo12 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

ehhmmm habe nichts  zu melden aber wie geht ihr auf die hornis???man hört und ließ ja imma das ihr mit so vielen nach hause kommt...nur nicht wie ihr sie überlisten. also ich meine mit welcher montage usw.
lg


----------



## rutic (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Mein Kollege Ist seit einigen Monaten Auf Langeland zu Hause (ausgewandert ) Vor dem hat er die Insel (hauptsächlich angelmäßig) über 100 mal bereist .Wir treffen uns regelmäßig auf Schalke und halten ständig Kontakt.#x
Er berichtet mir ständig  wie und was dort gefangen wird.
Tatsache ist das die Fangaussichten auf Dorsch vom Boot 
zur Zeit mäßig ,aber nicht unmöglich sind.#d

Es ist sehr unterschiedlich
Der große Fischzug draußen ist aber schon lange nicht mehr 
zu erwarten .
Dennoch werden ab und zu gute Fänge verzeichnet.
Er meint : Strömungs und Windverhältnisse seien eine ungewöhnlich lange Zeit nicht ideal gewesen.
Dieses hat sich aber in den letzten Tagen etwas gebessert.
Somit auch die Fänge!!
Von der Brandung aus werden gute Platten und Aale gefangen .Letztere ca. 40 meter vom Ufer.

Das macht mir Mut,  denn ab 21. 6. bin ich auf L.L.
Es ist zwar Dauerregen angesagt,aber das ist mir egal 
 Im übrigen wartet man dort sehnsüchtig auf Wasser von Oben
Ich liebe diese Insel:l


----------



## murmeli1965 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Servus miteinander,
sind gestern Abend von einer Woche LL zurück gekommen.
Waren in Bagenkop mit Boot von Torben stationiert.
Waren (2 Leut) insgesamt 13 Stunden am Angeln (der Rest für An- und Abfahrt sowie Frauen) und haben 42 maßige Dorsche mit genommen, alle zwischen 43cm und 80cm.
Wer Hornhechte drillen will ist auf LL auch gut bedient.
Also Fische gibt es nach wie vor recht viele da oben.
Man muss sie nur fangen, d.h. leichtes Geschirr mit viel Gefühl über den Grund zupfen.
Habe meine erste Triplette im Leben gefangen.|supergri
Der Süden ist zugepflastert mit Stellnetzen, kilometerweit.
Sobald die Berufsfischer sehen, dass die Kleinbootangler was fangen, sind sie mit ihren Netzen da!!!
Voll Scheixe.
Aber wir haben wieder Filets bis zum nächsten Urlaub im Oktober.:m


----------



## murmeli1965 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder zum Genießen.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## murmeli1965 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Darf´s noch was sein?

Gruß Oldi


----------



## mrmayo (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Glaubt ihr die Hornies sind noch gegen Ende Juli-Anfang August zu fangen?


----------



## dodo12 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

ja ich denke mal schon, da sie vielviel sonne mögen, und im juni-august knallt die sonne ja meistens noch richtig aufs wasser:g


----------



## BSZocher (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

@murmeli1965:
Danke für den kurzen Bericht und die schönen, stimmungsvollen Bilder. :m
Ein kleiner Leng? Seh ich das richtig auf dem Foto?


----------



## mrmayo (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Das ist schön :g
Wenn die Dorsche schon nicht beissen will ich wenigstens was anderes fangen.Hornies und Platte sind schliesslich auch schöne Fische.
Ne Mefo wär natürlich auch nicht übel :m


----------



## Lockenfrosch (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



BSZocher schrieb:


> @murmeli1965:
> Danke für den kurzen Bericht und die schönen, stimmungsvollen Bilder. :m
> Ein kleiner Leng? Seh ich das richtig auf dem Foto?



Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind das Bilder aus Norwegen, oder?


----------



## Flöteboller (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Darf´s noch was sein?
> 
> Gruß Oldi


 Moin murmeli1965
Glückwunsch zu den schönen Dorschen. Es gibt sie doch noch die positiven Nachrichten von Langeland man muss nur zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein dann hat man auch Glück wie der Bericht ja beweist.Würde mich freuen und die anderen Forumbesucher bestimmt auch wenn Du das Gebiet in dem die Fische gefangen wurden etwas genauer beschreiben kannst Tiefe, Köder,Fangzeit usw.


----------



## germanbrl (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Leute!
Bin am Samstag aus Langeland zurück gekommen.Hatte leider viel Wind und konnte nicht immer dahin wo ich wollte und einen Tag garnicht raus.Kann nur eins sagen, die Dorsche kommen dieses Jahr sehr spät.Dazu kommt noch sie stehen sehr tief. Wenn du
zwischen 28 und 38 meter mit Norwegenzeug wegen der starken Drift angelst ist das harte Arbeit.Wenn ich die Dorsche gefunden habe, waren sie auch ganz ordentlich.Das bedeutet sowiso über 50 cm und dann lagen sie alle um die 5-6 kg.Plattfisch und Hornis kann man immer fangen.


----------



## germanbrl (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Kann nur einen Tipp geben.War in Bukemose und in der Schiffahrtsrinne kann mann nicht angeln, es stehen überall netze.Ich war in der alten Rinne richtung Spodsberg auf höhe der grünen Tonne und dort war es OK.


----------



## murmeli1965 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Wir waren auf Höhe Keldsnor an der grünen Tonne.
Tiefe 20m - 30m.
Dorschbombe 70g mit Gummifisch.
Muss man leider rund um die Netze angeln.
Der kleine Leng hat sich wohl verirrt.|supergri

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Flöteboller (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Wir waren auf Höhe Keldsnor an der grünen Tonne.
> Tiefe 20m - 30m.
> Dorschbombe 70g mit Gummifisch.
> Muss man leider rund um die Netze angeln.
> ...


Danke für die Info. Gruß Flöteböller #h


----------



## BSZocher (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Danke für die Antwort. :m


----------



## rutic (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Heute Nacht gehts los .|jump:
|director:Langeland wir kommen !!Ausschließlich 
Brandungsangeln.
Hauptfisch wird gewollt der Plattfisch sein. #:


----------



## mrmayo (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

:mNa dann viel Erfolg


----------



## Blauhai (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

...noch 5 Tage, dann geht´s für 2 Wochen hoch. Wäre doch gelacht, wenn man nicht den ein oder anderen Dorsch überzeugen könnte.

Und wenn nicht - Hornhechte, Platte und Forellen machen auch Spaß.

Ich denke, wenn man sich selbst nicht zu sehr unter Erfolgsdruck setzt, bleiben auch die Entäuschungen aus. Einfach die Landschaft, das Meer und den Ansitz genießen und abwarten was kommt.

In diesem Sinne

Petri Hai

"Blauhai"


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

So 2 Wochen Langeland sind wieder vorbei!
Der Erholungswert war wieder klasse! Fischtechnisch wie erwartet nicht viel zu holen!
Hatte den Laptop mit und konnte manchmal alles abchecken; meist das Wetter das sehr schön war aber leider etwas zu kalt! Immer so um 18 Grad! Leider war der Wind nach der langen Ostwindphase von 7 Wochen aufgefrischt und kam meist von Süd bis Südwest!|evil:
Wind um 5 war leider fast immer in den 14 Tagen! So konnten wir nur insgesamt 5 Tage angeln!
Die Windveränderung brachte auch wieder etwas Dorsch mit!
Wenn gefangen wurden dann meist große Fische zwischen 5-8 kg, aber an einer Hand abzählbar!
Wie Thomas vom Angelzentrum schon geschrieben hat, wäre es eine Qual sich davon zu ernähren!
Wir hatten nur immer 1-3 Fische  oder auch keine pro Ausfahrt und leider keinen der genannten Grösse!
Auch wurden die Fische zwischen 30-40 m gefangen!!!#t
Es ist schon verflucht harte Arbeit geworden ein paar Dorsche zu überlisten!
Plattfische habe ich nicht versucht (nicht so mein Ding), wurden aber in ausreichenden Mengen gefangen!
Insgesamt war es vom Fischen her mein schlechtester Urlaub, war aber auch erwartet wurde.
Wir haben alle Kanten probiert , auch die erfolgreichen Stellen der letzten Jahre. Meist hiess es südlich der roten Tonne (neben dem grünen Turm) auf den Kanten nach unten Richtung Sportplatz,; aber nix da. 
Ich hoffe für Euch , die jetzt hochfahren, daß sich der Sommerdorsch einfindet und Ihr etwas mehr Erfolg habt!
Trotzdem läuft die Reservierung für 2009! Auf ein neues.......
Ach ja im September fährt die Tarranaga-Gruppe noch mal ne Woche nach Als auf die NANA!
Hoffen wir auf bessere Zeiten....|rolleyes|rolleyes
Gruß und Petri Heil
Tom


----------



## rutic (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallöchen ! Bin wieder im Lande :vik: 

Waren mit 2 Mann und einem Neu Einheimischem
auf L.Land 
Gefischt haben wir bei unterschiedlichen Bedingungen. Auflandig 
Ablandig und Südlichem Wind ,von Gulsthalv bis Botofte. 
Platte bissen von 3 !!! - 54 cm#:
16 maßige in einer Woche mit insgesammt 4 Ruten
War die , bis jetzt magerste Ausbeute seit 5 Jahren
Teils starkes Krautaufkommen führte manchmal zum Abbruch der Veranstaltung.#c
Der guten Stimmung tat es aber keinen Abbruch#g
Habe mich mal intensiev über die Gründe der allgemeinen
Beißflaute ( auch, und vor allem auf Dorsch z. b. vom Boot)
erkundigt .#4
Laut Meeres biologen liegt es an den ,seit April herrschenden Ostwinden

Diese bringen zu viel Süßwasser aus den Flüssen in die Ostsee.
Und das mag vor allem der Dorsch nicht unbedingt!!
und zieht sich in die nördlichen Gefilde zurück
Da der Wind in letzten Tagen des öfterm aus unterschiedliche 
Richtungen wehte , zeigt sich eine leichte Besserung an. 

In den Monaten vor dieser Zeit fingen Berufsfischer soviel Fisch ,
daß sie das Fischen auf Dorsch teiweise ganz einstellten ,
weil der Kilopreis bei nur 1 Euro lag ,und somit 
nur noch die Benzin Dieselkosten einfuhren!! |gr:


----------



## mrmayo (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

16 Maßige Dorsche ,oder Platten?

gruß Mayo


----------



## rutic (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



mrmayo schrieb:


> 16 Maßige Dorsche ,oder Platten?
> 
> gruß Mayo


 
Es waren ausschließlich Platten 
Wir haben nur in der Brandung gefischt. Unser selbst
auferlegtes Mindestmaß ist mind.27 - 30 cm wenn möglich und nicht zu tief geschluckt


----------



## mrmayo (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

oh mann ...
meine Vorfreude auf Langeland sinkt von Tag zu Tag.
Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich stocksauer.Reiseanbieter loben diese Insel in den Himmel, versprechen gute Fischbestände und gute Fänge und in der Realität sieht es so aus ,das selbst erfahrene Meeresangler wenig bis gar nichts  fangen.Wie soll ich als absoluter Grünschnabel dort bitte enen Fisch an den Haken  bekommen 
Normalerweise bin ich nicht der Typ Angler der seine Freude am Angeln nur von der Anzahl  der gefangenen Fische abhängig macht.Wenn ich mir jedoch einen ANGEL!!urlaub buche und für meine Verhältnisse unmengen an Kohle ausgebe erwarte ich schon ein wenig.
Ich spiel schon mit den Gedanken die Reise zu stornieren..


----------



## Multe (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Keine Angst, gestern wurden auf der M/S Hanne vor Spodsbjerg von 10 Anglern über 50 Dorsche von 3-5kg gefangen. Einzelne wogen sogar mehr. Kurz vorher  wog der größte Dorsch 10,6kg.
Am Samstag kamen einige Freunde aus Spodsbjerg mit einer riesen Kiste Dorschfilets zurück. Deren größte Dorsche waren auch über 10kg.  Sie konnten sich über ihre sehr guten Fänge nicht beklagen. 
Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf den nächsten Langelandurlaub im August, denn wenn jetzt schon solch schöne Dorsche gefangen werden,#h was erwartet uns da erst im August.
Gruß Multe


----------



## lsski (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Langeland Freunde

Vergesst nicht die vielen vielen Wittlinge !!

Die 60 kg die wir Vier Pfingsten gefangen haben sind schon gegessen ..........mann die sind aber auch lecker!!! 

Diese Kiste haben wir mit einem Päckchen Seeringler am Heringspaternoster eingesackt, kleiner Extra Tip:
Unten 5 cm über dem Blei einen Haken einbinden für die Platten.

LG Jeff
http://img300.*ih.us/img300/3280/kistenx6.th.png


----------



## dirki (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Mein Sohn hat gerade aus Spodsbjerg angerufen.
Hat seit gestern ein Boot von IBI. Dorsch geht
wohl im Moment gar nicht. Hat alle bekannte 
Stellen abgeangelt. Plattfische dagegen 
beißen ganz gut.


----------



## Tiffy (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Na prima. Bin ab dem 19.07.08 für 2 Wochen da. Lasst noch einen drin.  #h


----------



## Lockenfrosch (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Der ist doch schon raus, haste das nicht gesehn?)


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Einer macht noch keinen Sommer


----------



## Sauerland (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Einer macht noch keinen Sommer, ....wie recht er hat.

Wenn man die fischereiliche Situation momental vor Ort hier betrachtet, sorry ist es echt mies.

Mit hier, meine ich speziell den spodsbjerger Bereich des Beltes.

Das der eine oder andere Wattwurmverkäufer vor Ort da anderer Meinung ist, ist logischerweise im Sinne seiner Sache.

Ich hätte dazu auch noch ein Beispiel, sorry, rechtlich dürfte ich es garnicht bringen, ich mach es aber trotzdem.

Da gib es jedes Jahr in Spodsbjerghavn  den (fraglichen) Wettbewerb um den grössten gefangenen Fisch (Dorsch).

Im Juni traf ich mich  in einem Hafen im nordöstlichen Kattegatt mit einem Bootsfreund.

Wir diskutierten natürlich am Abend auch die mässigen Dorschfänge im Belt und im Kattegatt.

Ich hatte zufällig ein Hafenprospekt von Spodsbjerg in der Pantry liegen und zeigte meinem Freund den Aufdruck der Titelseite. Ein schöner Dorsch als Jahresfang 2007.

Die Reaktion verblüffte mich, mein Freund hatte einen mittleren Lachkrampf.

Dieser Fisch, ich nenn ihn mal den Quotenfisch von Spodsbjerg 2007, wurde laut Aussage meines Freundes weder von dem abgebildeten Fänger, einem Sauerländer (dies tut mir fast körperlich weh), noch wie propagandiert auf einem Leihboot gefangen, sorry IBI, der abgebildete Fisch wurde weder offiziell vermessen und gewogen noch von einem Zeugen bestättigt.

Ich möchte hier keinem der Beteiligten, mit Ausnahme des Schaustellers, etwas unlauteres unterstellen, ........

Wie einfach es in diesem Hafen ist sich an die Bestenliste zu stellen ist wohl hiermit bewiesen.

Keine Sorge, Freunde, der ganze Vorgang des Fanges dieses Fisches ist auch fototechnisch festgehalten und somit auch belegbar.

Nun noch ein Wort zu  dem Angelkutter ,Hanne' ohne Frage dem mit weitem Abstand besten Angelkutter im Belt und Kattekattbereich.

Im Spodsbjerger Bereich habe ich den seit Jahren nicht mehr ausmachen können, der fängt seit vielen jahren seine Grossdorsche nördlch der Tonne 4 bis hin in's Kattegatt,
oder gibt es da andere Meinungen?

Gruss 
Sauerland


----------



## goeddoek (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Mmmmhhhh - da stellt sich mir die Frage, was all' die erfahrenen Ostseeangler vor Langeland suchen ?  #c


----------



## Lockenfrosch (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Die suchen natürlich die Dorsche, die sie letztes Jahr noch in ausreichender Menge um Langeland, und zwar nicht nur von Spodsberg aus, sondern auch vor Bagenkop , gefangen haben. Das die Dorsche dieses Jahr so selten sind, mag ein vorrübergehendes , witterungsbedingtes Phänomen sein, oder tatsächlich an der Überfischung liegen, aber das sie nicht da sind, da beisst keine Maus nen Faden von ab und wird auch durch schönreden nicht besser. Wir sollten einfach mal abwarten, wie sich das bis nächstes Jahr entwickelt, ein schlechtes Jahr gabs immer mal. Für uns Angler tuts mir natürlich leid, das wir so wenig Erfolg hatten, aber wir sind ja nicht finanziell drauf angewiesen. Schlimm trifft es wirklich die Vermieter von Häusern und Booten, deren Existenz vom Fangerfolg der Gäste abhängt. Da kann man schon verstehen, wenn ein bisschen Zweckoptimismus verbreitet wird. In diesem Sinne, Kopf hoch und das beste hoffen.:m


----------



## goeddoek (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Lockenfrosch schrieb:


> ...... Für uns Angler tuts mir natürlich leid, das wir so wenig Erfolg hatten, aber wir sind ja nicht finanziell drauf angewiesen. Schlimm trifft es wirklich die Vermieter von Häusern und Booten, deren Existenz vom Fangerfolg der Gäste abhängt. Da kann man schon verstehen, wenn ein bisschen Zweckoptimismus verbreitet wird. In diesem Sinne, Kopf hoch und das beste hoffen.:m



Exakt das meinte ich :m:m


----------



## Tiffy (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Langeland wurde ja auch in den letzten Jahren immer wieder als Fischleer bezeichnet. Ich hatte da allerdings nie Probleme meine Dorsche zu fangen. Hoffe das bleibt so. Ich werd mal berichten wenn ich wieder zurück bin #h


----------



## Lockenfrosch (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Naja, letztes Jahr hatten wir mit 2 Mann ca. 120 Dorsche in einer Woche, wobei wir wirklich nur sehr gut maßige mitgenommen haben, und dieses jahr im gleichen Zeitraum EINEN!!. Also da ist wirklich irgendwas oberfaul, aber es ist müßig, über die Ursachen zu spekulieren ohne fundiertes Wissen. Hoffen wir mal, das es ein vorübergehendes Phänomen ist.


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo ein Freund von mir ist seit letzten Samstag auf Langeland und dieser hat mich heute angerufen.
Bis jetzt hat er Einen!! ich betone Einen! Dorsch gefangen.

Aber wie schon so oft von einigen hier geschrieben ist er ja natürlich auch nur zwecks den schönen Wetter von Bayern bis auf Langeland gefahren und nicht zwecks den Fischen|supergri|supergri|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## goeddoek (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Heringsfetzen 04 schrieb:


> Hallo ein Freund von mir ist seit letzten Samstag auf Langeland und dieser hat mich heute angerufen.
> Bis jetzt hat er Einen!! ich betone Einen! Dorsch gefangen.
> 
> Aber wie schon so oft von einigen hier geschrieben ist er ja natürlich auch nur zwecks den schönen Wetter von Bayern bis auf Langeland gefahren und nicht zwecks den Fischen|supergri|supergri|muahah:|muahah:




Äääähmm, ja - und wir sind da jetzt Schuld dran oder können das ändern ?

Oder was soll uns das Posting sagen ? #c


----------



## Multe (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hej Heringsfetzen 04, die EINEN fangen halt die Kisten voll Dorsch und die anderen haben halt nichts. So ist das im Moment. Gestern fing z.B. EIN Angler vom Kleinboot aus in der Nähe von Spodsbjerg 92 schöne Platte!!!!


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Heringsfetzen 04, die EINEN fangen halt die Kisten voll Dorsch und die anderen haben halt nichts. So ist das im Moment. Gestern fing z.B. EIN Angler vom Kleinboot aus in der Nähe von Spodsbjerg 92 schöne Platte!!!!



Wo bitte, fahre am 22.08. nach Spodsberg. Gerne PN.


----------



## celler (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

hmm,das ist alles ne glüchssache....
heute sind die fische hier und morgen wieder 5 km weiter......


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Äääähmm, ja - und wir sind da jetzt Schuld dran oder können das ändern ?
> 
> Oder was soll uns das Posting sagen ? #c


 

Das Posting soll sagen das es frustrierend ist das im Moment nichts gefangen wird.Die Schuldfrage ist ne andere worans liegt.
Das einzige Schuh wo mir drückt sind immer die Aussagen das das ja alles egal wäre, denn viele fahren ja angeblich nur zwecks dem Wetter und dem Bootfahren rauf.
Also ich fahr in den Angelurlaub um Fische zu fangen.


----------



## goeddoek (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Heringsfetzen 04 schrieb:


> Das Posting soll sagen das es frustrierend ist das im Moment nichts gefangen wird.
> 
> Da sind wir einer Meinung :m
> 
> ...



So und nun wieder Fangmeldungen :m


----------



## Blauhai (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Gerade zurück aus Langeland. Habe 2 Wochen vor Bagenkop geangelt und muss sagen, die Dorsche sind da. 

Allerdings beißen sie nicht so ungehemmt überall und bei jedem Wetter wie in den letzten Jahren. Scheinen ein wenig "wetterfühlig" geworden zu sein. Hatte Tage dabei, da ging es Schlag auf Schlag und dann wieder Tage ohne einen einzigen Dorsch an exakt der gleichen Stelle.

Es stellte sich heraus, dass sie bei leichtem West- bzw. NordWest-Wind sehr gut bissen, bei allen anderen Winden aber scheinbar nicht da waren.

Wünsche allen, die noch hoch fahren viel Petri Hai

"Blauhai"


----------



## mglaser77 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,
wir waren Mitte Juni eine Woche in Bagenkop, Dorsche mussten vom kleinen Boot hart erarbeitet werden (bis auf einen gingen alle auf orange-farbene Beifänger). Der größte von nur 20 Fischen war 88 cm. Wir haben uns dann recht schnell umgestellt und ne Wasserkugel mit Heringsfetzen nebenbei mitgeschleppt. Da kamen dann am Tag so 20 - 40 gute Hornhechte zusammen (gräuchert sind die echt lecker). Zeitig früh und in der Abenddämmerung gingen Plattfische an einigen Stellen ganz gut. Vor allen an der Sandbank vorm Leuchtturm. 
Also wenn die Dorsche nicht beißen ruhig mal was anderes probieren. :m


----------



## Holzschuh (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Die nächste Fangmeldung : Von Ende Juni bis Mitte Juli 2 Wochen in Bagenkop mit eigenem Boot. Dorsche mit 3 Personen : 10 gesamt in 3 Ausfahrten. Gefangen nur in der Fahrrinne bei der roten Tonne. Direkt vor Bagenkop habe ich nichts mitgenommen, waren mir zu klein (bis ca 45cm)Also immer um den Gulstav rum, ist bei etwas Wind schon etwas ruppig. Ansonsten: Mein Junge eine Mehrforelle (64cm) vom Strand und ein paar schöne Platten vom Boot beim Leuchtturm. 
Vom Dorschfang bin ich sowas von enttäuscht, glaubt mir keiner. Und nun kommt mir nicht mit Können oder Auskennen. Ich fahre seit 1994 nach LL. Meist einmal im Frühjahr mit zwei Angelkollegen eine Woche und nochmal im Sommer mit Familie. Die letzten Jahre immer nach Spodsbjerg. Diesesmal haben wir im Sommer mal wieder Bagenkop gewählt, ist einfach für die Familie schöner. Ich war in Spodsbjerg im Hafen um zu spionieren. Es sind mehrer Boote mit bis zu 4 Anglern reingekommen ohne Fisch. Traurig. 
Es gibt die wildesten Vermutungen für diese Fischflaute. Der eine Angelladen erzählt was vom Salzgehalt, im Anderen wird über den warmen Winter gejammert. Freunde: Die Ostsee ist fast leer. Das ist meine Meinung.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Stefan W. (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Ich komme auch gerade von Langeland wieder! Wir hatten in 
der letzten Woche richtig Pech mit dem Wetter. Der Wind
war einfach zu heftig. Drei Tage waren wir zum Angeln los.
Ein paar Dorsche konnten wir überlisten. Das Problem war,
das man weit raus muß und einem dort durch heftige 
Strömung aus der einen Richtung und der Wind genau aus
entgegengesetzer Richtung kam, das angeln sehr schwierig 
machte. Dorsch ist genug da, wenn man sich die Fänge der
Fischer mit den Stellnetzen mal anguckt. Seit ein paar
Wochen fangen die richtig gut. Anscheinend sind die Fische
nicht in Beißlaune. Mein Bruder ist noch dort. Heute kaum
Wind und besseres Wetter und schon sind die Fänge besser.


----------



## bertman (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Boardies,

gibts was neues von Langeland? Übermorgen gehts los nach Spodsbjerg. Wie sind die Fänge derzeit?

Gruss Robert :vik:


----------



## Multe (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Sieht gut aus momentan, schau doch mal auf www.bootsverleih.dk auf die "Fänge der Woche", Leng 10 Pfd und regelmäßig gut Dorsche über 20 Pfund, und von der Menge her is auch super! Wo genau bist Du denn?
Sind auch 3 Wochen da ab Samstag


----------



## angel kurt (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

sind auch ab samstag in spodsbjerg hört sich ja super an Multe. man kann sich ja mal auf ein bier treffen.


----------



## bertman (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Na dann sieht man sich bestimmt mal 
Dicke Fische und bisdie Tage,

Robert


----------



## Lockenfrosch (1. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin moin,

ich würde lieber mal wieder ne Fangmeldung von Anglern lesen. Hat denn nu in der letzten Zeit keiner was gefangen oder nur keine Lust, was zu schreiben?


----------



## Multe (1. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Soll ich noch Schleifen drum machen ums Posting? ;o)

Aktueller als die Meldungen von ner Gruppe von Freunden, die aus der Aschaffenburger Gegend da war gehts eigentlich nicht. Die haben uns 3 mal vom Boot aus angerufen aus Freude über die Menge und die Größe der Fische, die sie gefangen haben. Reichlich und Große über 20 Pfund, so wie jedes Jahr im Sommer im Belt!
Also lässt euch net erschrecken von irgendwelchen negativen Postings und freut euch auf den kommenden Samstag und darauf, das hier auch mal positive Fangmeldungen nach eurem Urlaub geposted werden.

Meins wird am 24.8. hier stehen inkl. Bilder

Bertman und Kurt, schön Ausschau halten nach 2 Autos mit OF-Kennzeichen ;o)

See u in Spodsbjerg


----------



## knutemann (1. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Das hört sich ja prima an und ich hoffe, dass die Fischlies sich auch mal in den Norden der Insel verirren|rolleyesWir sind ab Morgen für 14 Tage in Hov.


----------



## bertman (1. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Sind die Gruppe aus EN.

Sprichste und mal an  Silberner Golf Kombi.

Dicke Fische und bis die Tage,

Robert


----------



## sitzangler (1. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Lasst euch nicht wuschig machen, soll mittlerweile wieder ganz gut Dorsch um LL geben.
Mal sehen was geht.

sitzangler


----------



## angel kurt (1. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

cb kennzeichen haben wir einfach ansprechen beissen nich sind genau sone freaks wie ihr alle. falls wir uns nich sehen sollten maximale fangerfolge schönes wetter und einen wunderschönen urlaub ( hoffe ich kann auch 3 mal vom boot aus einen anrufen). fangbericht kommt am 17.08.08


----------



## Tiffy (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin zusammen,

wie versprochen die Fangmeldung zu unserem Urlaub in Spodsbjerg vom 19.07 bis zum 02.08.08.

Angefangen hat es mit einem schönen strammen Südwind für die ersten 2 Tage glaube ich. Den hab ich mal abgewartet und bin dann bei Westwind zum ersten Mal zum Angeln gefahren. Habe Stellen um die 17-22 Meter angefahren weil ich da vor 2 Jahren ganz gut gefangen habe. Fing auch ganz gut an und einige schöne Dorsche ( im Top bis ca. 5Kg.) fanden den Weg in meine Kühlbox. Essen war gesichert und so konnte das gerne weitergehen. Leider stellte sich bereits nach 2-3 Angeltagen eine stabile Ostwindwetterlage ein. Angeln macht da keinen Spaß mehr. Deshalb hab ich mich nur ab und an mal für 2 Stunden durchschaucklen lassen und hier und da ein paar Dorsche erwischt. Wirklich was sagen kann ich zu den lokalen Gegebenheiten nicht da sich der Wind bis zum Urlaubsende nicht änderte. War also nicht genug Angelzeit um wirklich was zur "Fischarmut" um Langeland zu schreiben. Habe noch ein paar Ausfahrten auf platte Fische gemacht die auch einige schöne Fische brachte. An sich aber war es im Gegensatz zu den Jahren in denen ich im Sommerurlaub da war ehr ruhig was das Dorschangeln anging. Gefangen habe ich Dorsche, Platte-Fische, Hornhechte und Wittlinge. War ganz erholsam da wir warmes sonniges Wetter hatten leider mit zu viel Wind aus der falschen Richtung. Zum am Strand liegen und relaxen war das aber gar nicht verkehrt. Allen die noch hinfahren wünsche ich gute Fänge und viel Sonne mit wenig Wind aus der richtigen Richtung #h


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

@ Tiffy

hört sich doch ganz gut an....Petri zu deinen Fängen!! Ist ja doch noch vereinzelt mit Fisch zu rechnen#6 
Meine Frau und ich waren über Ostern auf LL und haben leider die Phase mit Schee, Frost u.s.w. erwischt. Da meine Frau nicht "bootstauglich" ist, haben wir das Ufer unsicher gemacht (Brandung-Fliegen, Spinnfischen...)....(leider ohne Erfolg#c) War trotzdem ein schöner Urlaub. Wird werden im Oktober nochmal für zwei Wochen hochfahren..mal sehen was dann so läuft!!

Gruss aus der Heide#h

Rolf


----------



## goeddoek (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin Tiffy |wavey:

Petri Heil auch von mir :m

Tja - der Ostwind in der letzten Zeit hat mir auch keinen Spaß gemacht. Wird aber irgendwann auch besser


----------



## Lockenfrosch (13. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Sind nu alle auf Langeland geblieben oder warum wird nicht mehr gepostet?


----------



## Lonny (16. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,


Wir sind vor etwa 2 Stunden auf Langeland Fredmose  angekommen:l  Erstmal gings ans Auspacken  Und Morgen gehts zum Fischen auf die See dann werde ich genau berichten wie es zur Zeit ausschaut :q FangFrischer können die Fangmeldungen dann nicht sein :m So nun werde ich erst mal die Gegend Erkunden !


Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Lonny (17. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,


So nun giebts Brand Aktuelle meldungen :q
Also ich ahbe im Voraus nichts Gutes von anderen Angler gehört #d wir waren schon eine Woche im Juni hir da war auch angeblich Tote Hose doch wir haben gefangen :vik: Heute Morgen gings dan Raus Vom hafen Bagenkop ! Links Runter so wie immer  Es war weit und Breit kein Boot zu sehen auch das Lot gab nichts zu Erkennen doch nach etwa einer dreivirtel Stunde gabs die erste Markrellen Dublette darauf kammen dann noch 27 Weitere  Sowie der erste Dorsch von etwas 50 cm  Dann sind noch weiter Raus bei einer Wassertiefe um die 19-21 meter dann gabs auch einige schöne Dorsche  wir waren dann gings heim werts etwa 1 Kilometer vor der einfahrt in die Hafenbucht sahen wir 4 Boote die auf Platt Fisch angelten ich Fragte mal wies ausschaut und mir wurde eine Schöne 40er gezeigt was mir für den Morgigen Tag sagte Versuche es doch auch mal 

ich habe Vorhin mal mit einigen an der Slipanlage von haus und Boot geplaudert da sagt mir jeder 2 das es dieses jahr schlecht sei was auch die Kisten zeigen :c Doch wer auf der anderen Seite Raus Fährt Fängt mit Glück sehr gut 

Aufjedenfall gehts heute abend noch mal mit der watthose loss 




Grüße: Daniel


----------



## hansemann (17. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

mit großem Interresse verfolge ich diese Seite, da ich seit ca. 15 Jahren regelmäßig nach Langeland zum Angeln und in den Familienurlaub fahre.
Dieses Jahr war ich vom 13.07. bis 01.08.08 auf Langeland.
Der Familienurlaub schränkte natürlich meine Angelzeit auf dem Meer ein. 
Wir waren 1 Woche zu dritt und 2 Wochen zu zweit auf einem Boot.
Die Fangergebnisse waren sehr durchwachsen. Dies lag am Wind, an den Netzen, und natürlich an den zurückgehenden Dorschbeständen.
Das mit den Netzen war nicht so schlimm, wie im vergangen Jahr, aber dennoch sehr ärgelich. Die meisten Netze waren nur durch die Kanister sichtbar. Fahnen Fehlanzeige. So war die Legerichtung der Netze nicht ersichtlich und führte zu erheblichem Materialverlust.
Wir fischten nur im Bermuda-Dreieck. Die Dorsche
standen nur in einer Tiefe zwischen 30 und 40 Meter. Die Standplätze waren lokal begrenzt, und etwa nur 50 x 50 Meter groß. Falls man das Glück hatte, daß Strömung und Wind mitspielte, und man eine dieser Stellen gefunden hatte, konnte man echte Highlights der Fischerei erleben.
So fingen wir innerhalb von ca. 1 Stunde 3 Dorsche um 16 Pfund und 10 Stück zwischen 8 und 14 Pfund. Das war Angeln wie in Norwegen.
Falls über so einer Stelle dann Heringe auf dem Echolot zu sehen waren, war der Spuk sofort vorbei. 
Die Diskussion über fehlenden Dorsch kann ich nicht verstehen, Klar ist das die Zeiten von 50-80 Dorschen pro Tag und Angler lange vorbei sind. Klar ist auch das die Fangmengen auch in den nächsten Jahren weiter zurückgehen werden, da sich unser geeintes Europa mit seinem "Super Parlament" nicht über ausreichende Schonpramme für den Dorsch einigen kann.
Für Gefriertruhen Angler (Fischverkäufer) die alles Abschlagen was ihnen vor den Knüppel kommt, wird Gott sei Dank auf Langeland kein Platz mehr sein.
Ich werde trotzt allen Unkenrufen auch meinen nächsten Sommerurlaub auf der schönen Insel Langeland verbringen.
Ich bin mir sicher, daß ich auch im Jahre 2009 meinen Fisch für meine Familie für ein Jahr sichern kann.

Ich wünsche allen Anglern viel Perty Heil.

PS.: Wer kann mir erklären wie ich Bilder einfügen kann??


----------



## fwteufelchen (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,

wir sind seit gestern wieder von LL zurück. Waren zwei Wochen in Fredmose. Hatten ein Boot in Bagenkop gebucht, was leider ein Fehler war. Aufgrund des doch für diese Jahreszeit heftigen Windes zwischen 5-7Bft. konnten wir in der ersten Woche nur an 2 1/2 Tagen raus. Dann wie fast alle mit wenig Erfolg. Ab und an ein Dorsch oder eine Platte.
In der zweiten Woche haben wir dann ein Boot in Spodsbjerg gemietet und siehe da, es gibt doch Fisch um LL.
Schöne Dorsche rund um den "gelben Turm", den man schon vom Hafen aus sieht. Auch die Größen waren sehr gut mit Fischen um die 8 Pfund. Zu zweit haben wir an einem Tag 15 Dorsche mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 30 kg gefangen. Wir finden das sehr ordentlich und ausreichend.
Übrigens haben die größten ausschließlich auf Gummifische gebissen die wir über Grund hinter uns her zogen. Ganz ohne Pilkbewegung!!! Die Dorsche hatten kaum Nahrung in den Mägen, höchstens mal eine rote Krabbe.

Viel Erfolg den Glücklichen die jetzt noch fahren dürfen!
Gruß Frank


----------



## Lonny (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,


Schöne Fische  Für sind bis zum 30 auf langeland aber Fangen eigendlich sehr gut aus vom Haffen Bagenkop |kopfkrat





Grüße: Daniel


----------



## prinzi-butt (21. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Langelandfreunde!
Da wir am 2.9. für ein paar Tage nach LL Nähe Buckemose fahren, würde ich mich über aktuelle Fangmeldungen freuen.
Erfahrungen haben wir eigentlich genug, da wir schon über 10 Jahre regelmäßig im Juni nach LL fahren. Dieses Jahr waren wir auch dort und haben, wenn es das Wetter zuließ, recht gut gefangen.
Über einige Berichte würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Lonny (23. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

hallo,


Bin zur Zeit auf langeland ! Fredmose !

Aber heute ist das Wetter für den A.... :v:v regen regen regen den ganzen tag nur regen !!! So das ich langsam eine macke bekomme :q Ich will ans Wasser :q




Grüße: Daniel


----------



## lsski (23. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Lonny schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> 
> Bin zur Zeit auf langeland ! Fredmose !
> ...


----------



## Lonny (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,





Ne Ne gestern wärst du auch nicht raus gegangen Glaube es mir  Das war schon ein kleiner Welduntergang 

Aber nun nach dem Frühstück gehts aufs Meer :vik:



Daniel


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Anglerfreunde :k

Sind am 30.08 für zwei Wochen auf Langeland. 
In Bukemose bei Haus und Boot. 
Kann mir einer sagen in welcher Tiefe die Dorsche stehen. Müssen wir raus zur Fahrrinne oder stehen sie schon dichter unter Land? ;+
Was geht besser Gummifisch oder Pilker? ;+

Für eure Antworten Danke im voraus. #6


----------



## prinzi-butt (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Anglerfreunde :k

Sind am 30.08 für zwei Wochen auf *Langeland*. 
In Bukemose bei Haus und Boot. 
Kann mir einer sagen in welcher Tiefe die Dorsche stehen. Müssen wir raus zur Fahrrinne oder stehen sie schon dichter unter Land? ;+
Was geht besser Gummifisch oder Pilker? ;+


Hallo Dorschhunter 100
Ich meine, dass das reine Philosopie!
In den letzten Jahren bin ich immer mehr auf Gummifisch umgestiegen und habe damit wohl auch mehr Erfolg gehabt.
Weniger Hänger als mit Pilkern. Aber meine Freunde haben in der gleichen Zeit mit Pilker gut gefangen. 
Ich schwöre auf heringfarbene Pilker. Und die Freunde nehmen andere Farben und fangen auch. 
Die richtigen Stellen muss man wohl finden. Glück haben und die richtige Köderführung, dicht über Grund, scheint auch was zu bringen. Und natürlich die Beifänger, mit Twistern, rot, rot-schwarz, schwarz-rot oder nur schwarz können Erfolge bringen.

Ich meine, man muss alles ausprobieren und Glück haben.

Am 2.9. sind wir auf LL. Wir werden es sehen!


----------



## knutemann (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Wir waren vom 02.-16. August da. Dorsch zwischen 25 und 30 Meter. Nachdem der erste Torsk meinte sein Abendbrot (Krebs) auszuspucken, haben wir nur noch auf japanrote Beifänger Bisse gehabt. Nach unseren Erfahrungen kannste den Pilker weglassen bzw mach den Drilling ab, da dann die Hänger kommen.


----------



## Fleiginho (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo, das gehört hier zwar nicht hin, aber ich frage trotzdem mal.

Möchte Anfang Oktober nach Langeland, und such noch nach Adressen, für ein kostengünstige Bleibe und Bootsverleih.

Würd mich sehr über Antworten oder PNs´freuen!


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Prinzi Butt

Na dann wünsche ich euch (und uns natürlich) schönes Wetter und ein dickes Petri Heil.


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Fleiginho

Bin jetzt das vierte mal auf Langeland und jedesmal haben wir bei  Haus und Boot gemietet.(www.hausundboot.dk)
Ich bin mit Morten, Rainer und Ulf sehr zufrieden.
Die haben Boote zum slippen und auch diverse im Hafen von Bagenkop.
Dann gibt es da noch Thorben Hansen. (www.thf.dk)
Der hat auch Häuser und Boote zu vermieten.
Oder über Novasol das Haus und das Boot über Haus und Boot, Thorben Hansen oder IBI Bootsverleih.
IBI hat die Boote im Hafen von Spodsbjerg.


----------



## Lockenfrosch (26. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Ich dachte, wir lesen hier Fangmeldungen, keine Werbung?|kopfkrat


----------



## goeddoek (26. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Lockenfrosch schrieb:


> Ich dachte, wir lesen hier Fangmeldungen, keine Werbung?|kopfkrat



So soll es sein - denkt bitte daran #h


----------



## Lonny (26. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,

Also seit gestern läuft es sehr mager mit dem Dorsch :-( Markrelle aber um so besser 
Wir fangen Hauptsächlich mit Gummi in den farben Braun, Schwarz ! 
Wir Fahren immer vom hafen in Bagenkop raus . In Richtung Leutturm ! 
Es wurde nach dem tiefen gefragt ! Mann kann im Momet sagen das es von tag zu tag unterschiedlich ist aber zwischen 15-20 meter geht eigendlich immer was !

Aber das Wetter ist nicht gerade schön :-( 


Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



Lockenfrosch schrieb:


> Ich dachte, wir lesen hier Fangmeldungen, keine Werbung?|kopfkrat



Hallo Lockenfrosch!

Auch nicht jeder Beitrag von Dir hier ist eine Fangmeldung also rege Dich nicht auf wenn ich einem andern Anglerkollegen seine Frage beantworte.


----------



## Seawinds2201 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Bin von LL zurück und schon ein bisschen enttäuscht .Im gegensatz zum letzten Jahr haben wir nur wenig gefangen....
Bei unserer ankunft auf LL hatten wir gerade noch so ein Boot bei Ole Dehn ergattern können.Richtig viel los im Spodsbjerg Haven.Viele Angler hatten sich von dem angeblichen " Gelbflossenthun-Fang " locken lassen - die Armen....
Wir sind dann gleich am ersten Tag noch raus und  konnten ein paar schöne mittlere Dorsche ergattern. Am nächsten Tag hatten wir Wittling satt , auch einen kleinen Knurrhahn , aber keinen Dorsch...Das blieb auch leider so . Eine Platte , zwei mäßige Hornhechte und ´ne olle Wollsocke konnten wir noch vom Boot aus erbeuten .Von Land aus hatten wir aber etwas mehr Glück.Im Lohals Haven fingen wir in der Dämmerung  einiges an schönen großen Platten - ein kleiner Trost ...


----------



## Multe (3. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Waren 3 Wochen im August auf Langeland, die Verhältnisse waren dieses Jahr etwas schwierig (entweder Null Strömung oder zuviel Strömung), aber wenn mal alles passte waren gute und auch viele Fische zu fangen! Wie jedes Jahr eigentlich, nur gegen Wetter und Strömung kann man wenig machen...Hatten Dorsche bis knapp 1 Meter und reichlich schöne Platte!
Wer nicht raus kann soll es einfach auch mal im Fyns Fiskevand versuchen, haben dort 10 Forellen zwischen 2 und 3 Kilo gefangen und das Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis is entgegen den meisten deutschen Forellenseen super..4 Stunden 110DKK und die Chance auf ne 20 Pfund Forelle, von denen es garantiert einige im See gibt lenkt auch mal von einem dorschfreien Tag ab...#6


----------



## cyb (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo an alle Langeland-Angler!

Habe mit großem Interesse diesen Thread verfolgt, da wir vom 13.9-20.9 nach Langeland zum angeln fahren! Wir sind in Osterskov 2000 (Nähe Bukemose) einquatiert und haben dort ein Boot gemietet. Nun scheinen die Fänge ja teilweise recht durchwachsen zu sein und ich wollte mal fragen, ob vielleicht jemand ein paar GPS-Koordinaten von guten Dorsch- und/oder Plattfischplätzen hat, die er mit uns teilen würde. (Gerne auch per PN). Sind leider völlige Langeland-Neulinge, würden aber nach der Tour natürlich auch unsere besten Stellen bei Bedarf bekannt geben. Wer sonst noch gute Tipps hat immer gerne her damit!

Ich weiß für ein Board-Neuling recht viel verlangt, aber hier scheint es ja eine sehr nette Gemeinschaft zugeben und ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir ein paar Stellen genannt kriegen würden.

MFG

Cyb


----------



## Lonny (6. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo,


Also wie gesagt wir konnten uns nicht beschweren #6 es gab zwar auch tage da ging gar nichts ! Natürlich ist es in diesen Jahr besonders Schwer auf Fisch zu Treffen aber wie heist es so schön wer Suchet der Findet :q

@ CYB : Bukemose/ Fredmose waren wir vor Kurzer zeit auch wie du sicher schon gelesen hat nicht war  ich kann dir nur Raten zu Torben zu gehen !!! 
Also ich habe dieses jhr mit tränen in den Augen beobachten müssen wie traurige oder besser gesagt Bedrückte 
Angler vom Fischen zurück kamen die mit mühe und not 1-3 Dorsche erbauten konnten und dan aus Frust auch einige Untermassige mitnahmen :r Sie hatten ihre boote an den Beiden Slippanlagen am Strand Bukemose/ Fredmose reingelassen ! Als wir im Juni schon mal darwaren fingen wir auf der Seite auch schon sehr Schlecht ! deswegen mein Tipp der Haffen Bagenkop !!!! In Richtung Leuchtturm da geht eigendlich immer was !!!!

Wenns noch fargen giebt dan einfach her damit :q

grüße: Daniel


----------



## hechtrudi (6. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

so 1 woche LL ist zuende, sehr vielll wind von süd, kannst vergessen. dorsche stehen auf 30m  in kleinen trupps,strömung ohne ende, nicht selten 400g jig-kopf. in 4 wochen stehen die fische auch weit verteilt, ist einfacher dann sie zu fangen. mein vermieter ist berufsfischer deswegen die genauen angaben. seine netzte sind nur mit grossen dorschen voll, so 250- 500 kg  pro netz!! grosse mefos beissen auch!!


----------



## Hajo (16. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Sind ab dem 27.09. wieder in Bagenkop#h. Bin mal gespannt, ob es dann auf Dorsch besser läuft als im Frühjahr. Wenn nicht, wird halt auf Plattfisch geangelt. Wer noch Tips oder einige gute 
GPS- Positionen hat, kann mir diese ja mal mailen.

Gruss Hajo


----------



## elchmaster (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin Moin,

bin ab dem 29.09.08 auf Fünen, genauer Süd-Ost Fünen. Gibt es eigentlich Kutter auf Langeland die Regelmäßig rausfahren? Da ich von unserer Truppe der einzige Meeresangler bin will ich kein Boot mieten, weil alleine mit dem Bootrauszufahren ist wohl nicht so toll wegen langeweile u. vorallem der Sicherheit wegen.


----------



## Multe (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hej Elchmaster, melde dich mal bei Thomas unter www.angelcentrum.dk er wird dir darüber genaue Auskunft geben.


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (25. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Wie siehts aus mit den Forellen vom Forellenteich au fLangeland ???
Fahre samstag dort hin !


----------



## Multe (26. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hej Kleiner-Zander, wenn du gute Forellen fangen willst, dann fahre die 50km Richtung Odense und fische im Fyn`s Fiskevand. www.fyfi.dk Da hast die schöne große Forellen in Top Form und glasklares Wasser. Die Gewässer auf Langeland sind da leider nicht so gut.


----------



## Konojaeger (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo!!! Wir fahren am 18.10 nach LL.Genauer gesagt nach Spodsbjerg.War jemand vor kurzem da? Kann uns einer ein par Infos geben über Dorsch? Wie tief,wo usw..
Besten Dank im vorraus!!!


----------



## mandos (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo!!!
Wir wahren vom 27.8.-4.10. auf LL .Das war unser erstesmal und ich muß sagen die Insel gefällt mir.leider hatten wir nicht so gutes Wetter ,das heißt viel Wind und zu viel Strömung so das wir effektiv nur drei Tage angeln konnten.aAber diese drei Tage haben sich gelohnt.Gut Dorsch lief überhaupt nicht aber dafür die Platten umsomehr und auch die Hornhechte hatten Lust aufs beißen.Das mit den Hornis hat mich zwar gewundert und die Leute vor Ort auch aber schmecken tun sie ja lecker  So LL dann bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## Platti (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin ihr Fischer,

ich war vom 27.09. bis 04.10. mit meinen Kindern wie jedes Jahr auf Langeland. Wetter war ja schon hübsch herbstlich, weil aber immer Westwind war, konnte man vor Spodsberg auch immer mit´m Boot raus. Dorsch war schwierig, aber meines Erachtens nicht wegen fehlender Dorsche sondern durch den starken Strom, der die ganze Woche anhielt und leichteres Fischen so bis 200 Gramm schwierig machte. Ein paar haben wir aber trotzdem sowohl auf Gummi als auch auf Pilker erwischt. Umso besser die Fischerei auf Platte. Vom verankerten Boot vom flachen Wasser aus ins tiefere gefischt eine Klasse Angelei, zeitweise bissen die wie die Rotaugen. War auch egal wo, solange man Sandgrund hatte, war die Beißerei gesichert. Alles in allem eine herrliche Fischerei und eine wunderschöne Insel. Erschreckend nur zu sehen, wie die Insel ausstirbt. In manchen Orten stand jedes zweite Haus zum Verkauf. Na ja, im Frühjahr sehen wir uns wieder.


----------



## shorty 38 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Langelandfreunde, ich melde mich ab, denn ich bin vom 10.10. - 24.10. in Österskov bei Haus und Boot. Werde mich im Urlaub mehrmals hier melden und einige Liveberichte einstellen. Vielleicht sind noch andere Boardmitglieder oben und wir können dort ein paar Kaltgetränke nehmen. Fahre einen silberenen Passat mit H-SW 544. Einfach mal ansprechen, vielleicht steht einem gemeinsamen Angeln nichts im Wege. Gruß Shorty


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hi Stefan.......

werde mich, wie am Telefon besprochen, Samstag nach Ankunft bei dir melden..Evtl, können wir dann ja Montag raus, um Dorsche zu ärgern?! Sonntag ist wohl erstmal Familytag, so mit alten Bekannten in der Gegend besuchen u.s.w. angesagt|rolleyes. Na ja, muss auch sein.... Bin aber schon ganz heiss auf 'ne Ausfahrt!! (Habe schon seit Tagen das "Gerümpel" überprüft und gepackt..... )Also, bis Samstag und gute Fahrt!!!

Gruss aus der "mithörenden" Heide#h

Rolf

PS. Sollte dir irgendwas fehlen, sag Bescheid!! Denn ich meine, du sagtest, ihr seid schon ab Freítag oben!


----------



## shorty 38 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Rolf, wünsche euch auch eine gute Fahrt und bis Samstag. Gruß Stefan


----------



## fischheini12 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

hi
ich lese hier schon ein weilchen mit über die fangmeldungen von langeland 
auch ich war dieses jahr zu pfingsten mit 5 freunden da.wir hatten absolut nichts.
ein einzigen dorsch von 85cm(der warscheinlich vergessen wurde)das wars.
egal wo wir waren im flachen oder im tieferen.ich muß mal sagen wir waren absolut enttäuscht .die unterkunft war auch das letzte(haus und boot über andree's angelreisen) uns wurde gesagt das sei skandinawisch rustikal,für uns war das nur dreckig uns sonst nichts.tote mäuse und angefressene betten ist nicht rustikal.habe alles fotografiert.
tritzdem möchten wir es nächstes jahr über ostern noch einmal versuchen bei torben hansen.mal sehen ob wir mehr glück haben.

mfg
fischheini12


----------



## scholzro (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hi zusammen,

war vom 27.09.08- 10.10.2008 in Vemmingbund bei Broager bei Sonderborg.
Brandungsangeln:
1. Skovmose 02.10.2008 17:30 bis 18:15
   Köder: Einfaches Grundvorfach; 2 Seeringelwürmer
   Wathose bis zu 25 m im Wasser
   Wetter: regnerisch
   gefangen: nichts.#q
2. Hafen Sonderborg (01.10.2008) 17:30 Uhr - 20:15
   Köder: Einfaches Grundvorfach; 2 Seeringelwürmer
   Wetter: heiter/ wolkig
   gefangen: 1 36er Scholle
                  4 untermaßige Dorsche
                  8 Wittlinge 20-33 cm
3.Hafen Sonderborg (02.10.2008) 18:30 Uhr- 20:15
   Köder: Einfaches Grundvorfach; 2 Seeringelwürmer
    Wetter: regnerisch
    gefangen: 20 Wittlinge 20-33 cm

4.Kragesand (südliches Broagerland) (07.10.08; 16:30-19:15Uhr)
   Köder: Einfaches Grundvorfach; 2 Seeringelwürmer/ kleiner 
   Blinker/ Buttlöffel
   Wathose bis zu 25 m im Wasser
   Wetter: sonnig
   gefangen: nichts.

5.Kragesand Hafen Sonderborg (08.10.2008) 05:45 Uhr- 08:15
   Köder: Einfaches Grundvorfach; 2 Seeringelwürmer/ kleiner 
   Blinker/ Buttlöffel
    Wetter: sonnig
    gefangen: Wittlinge nach Belieben 20-33 cm


Fazit außer der einen scholle und beliebig vielen Wittlingen war es wohl nichts. (Wittlinge mit Parmesankruste sind auch ganz schön lecker...)

Grüße Scholzro


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,ich fahre am 25.10 eine Woche nach Langeland.Wir sind jedes Jahr dort und waren immer zufrieden mit den Fängen.Wir haben ein 5 Sterne Haus in Fredmose über Novasol gebucht,100m vom Strand#6 und werde hauptsächlich Brandungsangeln und mal auf Mefo Blinkern.Wie sehen die Fänge dort zur Zeit aus? War jemand von euch vor kurzem auf der Ecke? Viele Grüße Matze


----------



## Multe (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Keine Angst matze2004, der scholzro war in Sønderjylland und NICHT auf Langeland. 
Sicher wirst du deine Fische auch in diesem Jahr wieder fangen. Im Moment laufen die Platten sehr gut und auch die Mefo`s machen sich langsam auf den Weg.
gruß Multe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Ja hatte ich schon gesehen das er nicht Langeland meint. Ja ich war immer zufrieden wenn ich mein Urlaub dort verbracht habe.Boot werde ich mir nicht mieten sondern nur zum Brandungsanglen und Mefo Blinkern gehen.Ein Angler hatte dort wo ich mein Haus habe vor meiner Nase 3 !!! Mefos rausgezogen,werd mein Glück dort versuchen.Noch über eine Woche bis es losgeht........Gruß Matze


----------



## goeddoek (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Noch über eine Woche bis es losgeht........Gruß Matze




Na, Matze - da bist Du doch zur rechten Zeit da :m
Ich drück Dir die Daumen, wünsche Petri Heil und freu mich auf einen schönen Bericht #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Petri Dank, werd mein bestes tun.Bin am 1.11. wieder zuhaus und werde dann mal einen schönen Bericht reintüddeln.Gruß Matze


----------



## Ptero (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

hallo Boardies,

komme gestern von Als zurück. Waren 3 Tage mit Boot nur zum Angeln da. Nicht einen Dorsch, nur unermaßige Wittlinge.:v
Meine Insel bleibt also Langeland, mein Hafen Bagenkop :m
Auf Als sagte man uns zwar, auf LL sieht es nicht besser aus auf Dorsch aber das Glaube ich nicht.
Würde mich über Berichte der Rückkehrer freuen.

bis denne,
Peter


----------



## Hajo (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Peter,

waren dieses Jahr 2x in Bagenkop. Dorsch kannste total vergessen. Das war also auch nicht besser als auf ALS. Hast  nichts verkehrt gemacht. Vor drei Jahren waren wir auf ALS und  hatten gut gefangen. Denke, dass (auch wenn man die Foren so liest) in der gesamten Ostsee dort überall in diesem Jahr weniger los ist. 

Gruss Hajo


----------



## Ptero (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo Hajo,

leider geht das wohl schon bald zwei Jahre so. Bleibt uns nur uns hier im Forum gegenseitig zu informieren und zu hoffen.
Wenn ich mir dann die Winterdorsche anschaue, die voll Laich abgeschlagen in die Kamera gehalten werden, kriege ich das Kotzen.

Also Urlaub 2009 Östereich auf Hecht und Forelle :q

viele Grüsse,
Peter


----------



## grenzi (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin,

bin auch grad von einer Woche Langeland (Österskov) zurück. Es war das schlechteste Jahr seit ich dahin fahre, also seit 6 Jahren.

Wir haben pro Person weniger als 10 Dorsche gefangen, dafür aber gute Größen (meist 70-80cm). Plattfische lief hingegen super.

Als Grund wird dort gesagt, dass es schon seit 2 Jahren keinen richtigen Winter mehr gab und auch die Stürme ausblieben, die das salzige Nordseewasser in die Ostsee drücken. Daher sind die Dorsche wohl schon seit Mai weiter östlich (Rügen, Bornholm) gezogen, wo es tiefer und damit auch salziger ist. Das letzte Mal gab es dieses "Phänomen" wohl in den 80er Jahren. Sogar die Fischer aus Bagenkop haben ihr Fanggebiet nach Bornholm verlagert. Das sagt ja wohl alles...

Also hoffen wir mal auf einen kalten, stürmischen Winterö

Grüsse,
Mathias


----------



## Multe (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hej grenzi, auf http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/farvandsudsigter/baltsund.htm du für ganz DK die Karte über den aktuellen Salzgehalt in der Nord- und Otsee (auch Bornholm). Ich frage mich nun wo der "hohe" Salzgehalt vor Bornholm sein soll? 
gruß Multehttp


----------



## grenzi (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Tja, gute Frage. Ich hab nur die Aussagen wiederholt, die ich dort bekommen habe. #c

Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch ne bessere Erklärung...

Grüsse,
Mathias


----------



## Lockenfrosch (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*



grenzi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin auch grad von einer Woche Langeland (Österskov) zurück. Es war das schlechteste Jahr seit ich dahin fahre, also seit 6 Jahren.
> 
> ...




Ich denke mal, das hat weniger mit dem Salzgehalt zu tun, als mit der Wassertemperatur, die durch die ausbleibenden Minusgrade zu hoch war. Die Temperatur in ca. 100 m Tiefe vor Bornholm wird ja wohl um einiges niedriger sein. Letztendlich aber auch wurscht, das Jahr war schlecht und wird vom jammern auch nicht besser, hoffen wir aufs nächste.


----------



## Ptero (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

genau so machen wir es. Habe eh kein geld mehr. Also Urlaubskasse ansparen und nächstes Jahr richtig zuschlagen.
Jetzt fängt eh die Hechsaison an und die gehen schon richtig gut. Der erste Kracher ( locker Über dem Meter) ist mir schon vorm Kescher abgehauen #q

bis denne Peter


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin........

wir (meine Frau, Hund und ich) sind gestern von LL / Fredmose zurück. Für uns war es das zweite und letzte Mal, um das gleich vorweg zu nehmen. Es lohnt sich halt nicht zum Angeln da hoch zu fahren. (Sollte mich jemand nach der Ausrüstung für LL fragen, werde ich vorschlagen: Brandungruten für Platte und Fotoapparat für die vielen unterschiedlichen Vögel!!#6)Sicher, wenn man Platte will, ist im Moment echt was los und auch in super Grössen. Wir fahren schon seit vielen Jahren 2 - 3 Mal im Jahr nach Danske und haben wirklich schon schönere Ecken gesehen und besser gefangen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, wir wollen nicht Massen fangen oder den jährlichen "Bedarf" da oben "abholen", aber ab und zu mal einen schönen Dorsch zu fangen, wäre doch schon schön. Und ich habe mit sehr vielen Kollegen gesprochen, die vor Ort waren (in Spodsbjerg, Bagenkop u.s.w.). Wird wohl in den letzten Jahren wirklich schlechter....Jedenfalls hört man es so überall. Sicherlich haben andere auch einige schöne Fische gefangen, keine Frage. Aber generell ist da wohl nicht mehr viel los. 
Als ich dann auch noch in einem einheimischen Laden einen mir bekannten Deutschen Händler getroffen habe....na ja, was soll man sagen........ Ich wurde am Wasser gefragt, ob man den Tips des Kollegen glauben könnte und ob er sich wirklich so super auskennt, wie er meint......
Meine Antwort war, jeder solle sich sein eigenes Bild / Meinung über andere machen. (War ja im Urlaub und wollte keinen Stress oder evtl. negatives Gerede um mich haben, ausserdem habe ich da schon einiges erlebt...)
Tja, Langeland.... was soll ich sagen..ach ja Stefan, vielen Dank für das Angebot mit dir und deinem Boot rausfahren zu dürfen, aber ich hatte unverhofft die "ganze" Familie mit!! Sorry nochmal!! Vieleicht klappt es ja doch nochmal irgendwo!
Danke nochmal.... an Thomas und seine Frau vom Angelzentrum!! Ich wurde im vom echt super bedient und habe gute Auskünfte bekommen!! 

Ach ja, eine Riesenbitte an die Deutschen mit dem "Dialekt", die meinst zu viert oder fünft in einem 4,20m Boot unterwegs sind (ich glaube die wissen, wer gemeint ist...) Wenn man sich ein Boot auf einem Trailer ausleiht und damit so durch die Ferienhaussiedlung "fährt", dass das Boot bei jeder Bodenwelle abhebt und der Motor auf dem Boden aufschlägt......hm, muss das sein??? Und man sollte sich auch mal überlegen, ob jeder Fisch (egal welche Grösse) die gebissen haben, "verwertet" werden müssen....
Sicher, es gab auch andere Kollegen......., da hat es doch auch geklappt. 

Unsere dänischen Nachbarn sind ein sehr nettes und tolerantes Völkchen und man hat dort viele Freiheiten, um die wir sie beneiden. Man muss es aber nicht so hemmungslos ausnutzen, oder?

Ansonsten schöne Insel für den Familienurlaub,,,,,

(Wie schonmal gesagt, es ist meine / unsere Meinung!!)

Gruss aus der "mithörenden" Heide#h

Rolf


----------



## dirka (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo grenzi,

Fahre mit drei Freunden am Sa nach Langeland. Wir wollen das erste Mal auf Platte angeln. Haste vielleicht ein paar Tips zur Montage ( dachte da an Nachläufer-Montage vom Kleinboot ) und vor allen Dingen zu fängigen Stellen? 

Danke im vorraus


----------



## shorty 38 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Hallo, leider konnte ich nicht live aus Osterskov berichten, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Erstmal vielen Dank an Morten und sein Team von Haus und Boot für die guten Tips und sonstiges. Das Haus und das Boot waren OK und das wir bei Euch nur wenige Dorsche, dafür aber richtig gute, gefangen haben lag nicht an Euch, sondern an den natürlichen Verhältnissen vor Ort. Mein Sohn, mein Vater, ein Freund und ich haben aber in diesen zwei Wochen Plattfische auf Bestellung gefangen. Wir fingen stellenweise Flundern in einer Größe, die in keine Pfanne paßten. Wir haben etwa 100 Plattfische über 30 Zentimeter entnommen und haben etliche kleinere zurück gesetzt. Alles nur auf Seeringelwurm und einfachsten Plattfischsystemen mit kleinen Löffeln und Perlmuttperlen. Wir haben dort auf Sandbänken gefischt, die mit Platten "gefliest" waren. Als Beifang fingen wir in den zwei Wochen 3 Steinbutts, 3 Hornhechte, etliche kleine Wittlinge (schwimmen alle wieder) und  15 Dorsche, wobei der kleinste mindestens 55 Zentimeter groß war. Mein Sohn schoß den Vogel ab mit einem 94er Dorsch, gefangen auf Seeringelwurm an einer leichten Spinnrute. Leider konnten wir bedingt durch die Bootsgröße (15 PS ) und den ewigen Süd- oder Südwestwind  nur in Landnähe fischen. Wir konnten in den 2 Wochen nicht einmal in die Fahrrinne oder bei Gulstav an der Südspitze fischen. Unsere weiteste Strecke war vor der Radarstation am Vognsbjerg, wo wir auch sofort Dorsche fingen. Dieses war auch das einzige Mal, daß wir mit Gummifisch erfolgreich waren. Pilker kann man auch gleich zu Hause lassen. In der Brandung lief auch nicht schlecht mit Plattfischen, welche eine anständige Größe hatten . 5 - 8 Platte vorm Sonnenuntergang waren normal, aber leider ließ das Beißen bei Anbruch der Dunkelheit schlagartig nach und selbst kleine Dorsche wurden nicht gefangen. Meerforellen habe ich in den zwei Wochen auch gefangen, leider aber nur eine 30er und eine 34er. Aber Euch holle ich in 2 Jahren. Es war uns nicht einmal möglich am Riff in Ristinge zu Fischen. Wir haben es auf Stryno und in der Nähe von Valdemars Slot versucht und haben dort richtig tolle Stellen gefunden. Leider ohne Fang. Von der Erholung war der Urlaub ein super Erfolg und die schöne Landschaft entschädigt für die schlechten Dorschfänge. Gruß auch an Rolf, den Mitarbeitern vom Gruner und Jahrverlag, an Frank aus Hamburg (über Hannover 96 lästern, aber selber nichts gegen Hoffenheim auf die Reihe bringen) und an den Rest vom Board. Shorty


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin Moin, gerade zurück vom 1-wöchigen Urlaub im Angelland Langeland (25.10-1.11.).....Meine Frau,mein Labbi und ich hatten ein Super Haus in Fredmose nur 100m vom Strand entfernt.Ostern 2007 war ich bereits schon mal eine Woche auf der Ecke.(die lilafarbende Villa im Osterkovvej,auch 100m vom Strand)Damals war es kein Problem direkt vom Haus gute Fische in der Brandung zu holen,andere Strände waren auch hervorragend.Dies Jahr....war totale Enttäuschung, am Strand in Fredmose ging so gut wie garnix,paar Plattfische sonst nix,nicht einen Dorsch habe ich gesehen beim Brandungsangeln.Die anderen Strände waren nicht besser.War von euch in dieser Zeit auch vor Ort und hat was positives zu berichten??????

Besonders geärgert habe ich mich über ein paar "Angelkollegen" die meinten Sie müssen ihren Fischabfall in Fredmose an der Slipanlage direkt neben den Spielplatz schmeissen und dort verwesen lassen.Könnt ihr keine Schilder lesen oder die Hinweise der Boots- und Hausvermieter lesen?

Vielleicht war ja von Euch in dieser Zeit auch vor Ort und kann über positive Fänge berichten.Viele Grüße Matze


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin Matze......
ich hatte ja auch schon meine "Erlebnisse" berichtet (wir, meine Frau, mein Labbi und ich |supergri!! waren vom 11.10. bis 25.10. in Fredmose).
Fangtechnisch....., wie gesagt, ein paar Forellen (meist untermassig), aber dafür ein paar gute Platte. Was richtig nervig waren, die ca. 8 - 10 cm langen Wittlinge an den Brandungsruten, egal ob gleich in Fredmose oder Vognsbjerg. War kein Spass mehr!
Und über das "tolle Verhalten" einiger Kollegen hatte ich auch ein paar Sätze verloren......(Lohnt sich einfach nicht!!) Einige vergessen vor Ort einfach, dass sie nur Gast in dem Land sind und machen was sie wollen.......... Aber wenn es dann irgendwann mal genauso gesetzlich geregelt wird wie hier, dann wird sich aufgeregt..... Wie gesagt, für uns war es das zweite Mal und das letzte Mal....
Hat so ein bisschen viel vom (ich weiss, man will es nicht hören..) Forellenpuff......
Ist schon schade, gerade weil unsere dänischen Nachbarn uns doch sehr herzlich und tolerant behandeln.

Wie schon mal gesagt, das ist meine Meinung!!

Gruss aus der "mithörenden" Heide (derjenige weiss, wer gemeint ist!!)

Rolf#h


----------



## aalbert06 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Wir waren vom 15.11.-21.11. zu dritt zum Brandungsangeln auf der Insel.
Wir hatten 153 maßige Platte in teils beachtlichen Größen. (bis 49 cm und viele Klieschen dabei) Wir haben 4 verschiedene Strände befischt und bis auf ein paar Babydorschen keinen maßigen Dorsch gefangen.#c
Trotzdem eine schöne Woche mit viel Sturm und wenigen Anglern auf der Insel und Plattfisch schmeckt ja auch ganz toll.

Gruß aalbert


----------



## goeddoek (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Moin Aalbert |wavey:


Vielen Dank für den schönen Kurzbericht :m Siehste, es geht ja doch auf Langeland. Die Wetterverhältnisse waren ja wirklich alles Andere als ideal - trotzdem habt ihr gut gefangen #6


----------



## elranchero (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Kleiner Komentar von mir zu den "Fangmeldungen"

Ziehe ich ein Resumee durch alle Beiträge, zeigt sich deutlich die Tendenz, daß die Fänge seit Jahren drastisch rückläufig sind, und dieses immer aktuell bestätigt wird. 

Die "Fangmeldungen" kann man mitlerweile getroßt als Ausreisser sehen.

Somit stellt sich mal wieder die Frage, aus welchem Grund ein ehemals sehr gutes Angelrevier vor dem Aus steht.


----------



## Lockenfrosch (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangmeldungen Langeland 2008*

Naja, das lässt sich ziemlich leicht beantworten. Einerseits durch hemmungslose Überfischung, andererseits durch Umweltfaktoren. Und wenn ich dann lese, das sich die Dorsche dieses jahr aufgrund der Wasserverhältnisse zuhauf im tiefen Wasser um Bornholm gesammelt haben, und da von den Fischern bis zum Erbrechen weggeschleppt worden sind, kommt mir die Galle hoch.


----------

